# Animal Crossing: New Leaf releases on June 9th in North America, June 14th in Europe



## Jamie (Feb 14, 2013)

http://acnewleaf.com/2013/02/14/animal-crossing-new-leaf-releases-on-june-9th-in-north-america/

I'm a little disappointed... but hey, release date announced! 

UPDATE: Coming to Australia on June 15th http://acnewleaf.com/2013/02/25/ani...fficially-releases-in-australia-on-june-15th/


----------



## monkE (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally a release date!!! I'm so happy, because for once I'll get to start the game during summer!  I'm mainly just happy for a sure release-date.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf releases on June 9th in North America*

http://acnewleaf.com/2013/02/14/animal-crossing-new-leaf-releases-on-june-9th-in-north-america/

Stay tuned for a European date.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 14, 2013)

My heart dropped.
I was like, seriously....


----------



## HayHey (Feb 14, 2013)

*New Leaf releases on June 9th in North America*

"Straight from the latest Nintendo Direct, Nintendo of America has announced Animal Crossing: New Leaf will be arriving in North America on June 9, 2013!"

Finally we have lift off!  


How did my post get here? 

Anyway, im pretty disappointed too. May as well be 2014, as thats what its going to feel like for me.


----------



## Zen (Feb 14, 2013)

And the countdown for all y'all begins...


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm so happy right now.

Well not happy that I'll probably have a job when the game finally gets out and wont get to play it religiously like I want.

But oh my god. Imma cry, you guys. ;-;


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

A longer wait than I'd have likes but we've reached the Holy Grail.


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed... I'd hardly call June "Early 2013".
I was hoping it would be before I have to go back to school in June... with school and work I won't get much play time 

But at least we FINALLY HAVE A DATE!


----------



## Anna (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## SockHead (Feb 14, 2013)

That Nintendo Direct was god awful but hey at least they announced SOMETHING this time


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 14, 2013)

AmenFashion said:


> I'm a little disappointed... I'd hardly call June "Early 2013".
> I was hoping it would be before I have to go back to school in June... with school and work I won't get much play time
> 
> But at least we FINALLY HAVE A DATE!



That's a little how I feel. June ain't early at all, Nintendo it's half way through! I'll probably have a job as well. But I'm just happy I'll have the opportunity to play this game!

I want to get the strategy guide as well... I hope I'll be able to find one!


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm disappointed in it being so far away too.... but yes, a date is good. I wonder when the commercials will start. I can't wait to see what new thing they were talking about too. Maybe some way to get more model homes since streetpass here will mostly likely be lame.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

When is E3 again? I am happy for the date but my worst case thought happen. Almost 3 years after showing it 2010. Oh well time to make ? countdown widget for my site.


----------



## Chikadi (Feb 14, 2013)

About time! I was predicting an April release, but I'm happy with this! I'll be soooo busy wrapping up finals, moving to my first appartment, and a friend's wedding stuff in April/May that I'm glad it's after all my chaos is over


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 14, 2013)

At least hook us up with a new 3D trailer to download from the eShop to hold us until then, geez.
I was hoping they'd mention some new 3DS XL colors, but I guess I'll have to get the blue one, ugghhhhh. Stop neglecting me, NoA.


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 14, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> That's a little how I feel. June ain't early at all, Nintendo it's half way through! I'll probably have a job as well. But I'm just happy I'll have the opportunity to play this game!
> 
> I want to get the strategy guide as well... I hope I'll be able to find one!



Yeah I'm trying not to be a downer, because I'm so excited to play it!!
But responsibilities will get in the way and I'm just a little bummed.

Literally though, I'm going to request the first weekend off work just so I can completely indulge in the game!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally! Like has been said, I'm a smidge disappointed with the date but at least we finally have one! I'm happy enough with that!


----------



## Pawtonia (Feb 14, 2013)

Not sure if this has already been posted in the excitement but really cute video I found on the nintendo US site!  I think it's new!!!!

(Removed link that didn't work) 

Hope that works!  So excited!!!

That link didn't work, will just have to click on animal crossing video from the main page.  it's not very long but it's really cute.  

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/02-14-2013/


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 14, 2013)

Any news on the bundle for Europe?????


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd have preferred May, but at least it's after exams. And Summer is so nice in AC.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 14, 2013)

I am more than ok with June 9 as a release date.
I'll be out of school for summer break and will have plenty of time to go out and buy it. The real question is 'will I have the money'.... hopefully I'll be able to get a job this summer -____________-


----------



## Kaijudomage (Feb 14, 2013)

I was hoping for May, so I could get some street passing done at my local conventions, June is to late for that..... 

I'm happy we got a date, but still.... JUNE?!


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

Well at least no more placeholder dates. And i do have style savvy game, will be posting on my other blog pics of the gr?ce outfits.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Feb 14, 2013)

This is good news I just might be able to afford one of those nintendo 3ds capture devices before it comes out now.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

DavidOfTAK said:


> This is good news I just might be able to afford one of those nintendo 3ds capture devices before it comes out now.


Aww i want one but no cash and as ? streamer i would love to stream my gameplay...sigh


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 14, 2013)

120 days to go...


----------



## Bambi (Feb 14, 2013)

Yay!! Finally we can all stop speculating about a release date ^_^ June is a bit of a wait but it will be well worth it.


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2013)

I was hoping it would come out _before_ my birthday at the end of May. Otherwise, I'm not getting it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 14, 2013)

haha I saw the video and when they planted the tree it said June 9th and I was like yay a possible release date but I guess that's been confirmed. I'm glad it comes out in the summer, I wish it came out sooner but I'm totally fine that it's only a few months away.


----------



## Maya (Feb 14, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> Any news on the bundle for Europe?????



Nope.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally! This is what I've been waiting for, and June is perfect since I'm out of school by then. I wasn't expecting them to announce a release date, but this is a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. Just realised that these release dates are right at the start of my first semester exams. Pretty Daunting to think that there's a whole semester of physics, maths and engineering between now and animal crossing. 

I wonder what the Australian release date is going to be like... I'm going to hate myself for saying this but I seriously hope its after my exams


----------



## Zen (Feb 14, 2013)

In june...

I should grab an NA 3dsxl and AC for my birthday


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Alright. Is it June yet?


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder about this feature, will it be for the homes or something different. I know its not the style savvy thing cause he mentions that they will have more infor on the feature as the date gets close before talking about savvy. And this will be the longest three months ever.
If I can spare cash might get something to tide me over till june.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Feb 14, 2013)

So it's released on the day of my final exam and I get to play it for 3 months holiday? YES!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 14, 2013)

June is like, mid 2013... That's gonna be another long wait


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2013)

This is horrible... Now the European date will be later than June 9th... Nintendo I really feel like punching you in the face right now :|


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

glad the ac bundle isnt coming to europe as ive already got a 3ds xl 
kinda upset its june though but happy we have a date


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2013)

Fame said:


> glad the ac bundle isnt coming to europe as ive already got a 3ds xl
> kinda upset its june though but happy we have a date



How do you know the bundle isnt coming to europe?


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> How do you know the bundle isnt coming to europe?


hmm that a good point since the dates are three months away, they could give it around there. We just have to see though


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

well nothing yet has been said but im still hoping not


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

It is pretty bittersweet. Nearly after three years of its announcement, we'll all finally get our beloved game. I'm happy we do have a release date finally, but it feels so far away. My 3DS XL is going to be rather lonely until then.


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

My fingers are crossed for the bundle. I'm hoping the June release puts enough distance between the FE Bundle, so hopefully we'll be getting that gorgeous AC 3DS as well. 

Or so help me I will learn Japanese.


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 14, 2013)

Feels so far away. But I *am* happy to finally have a date. At least I'll be able to take it to a few cons over the summer/fall. I know it will be here before I know it, but I still kind of wish it was coming out sooner


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm just gonna be on my summer holidays at the end of May so I am going to be able to play it a lot


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

The release date is far away but it's a good thing for me because that's right near the start of my summer so yay! <3 <3 <3

Now I gotta go pre-order that bad boy


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm just happy for a release date.  I was watching while I got ready for my interview this morning and got so excited when I saw them say it


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 14, 2013)

I stayed at school to see this episode and I screamed : OMG YES very loud. People will think I'm one crazy girl now. Either way, we have a release date! But I am a bit sad it's that far away, june is not really q2 right? I hope the AC Bundle will come to Europe, because I have no 3DS yet..and it's way cheaper.


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

strange how they still have the tokyo tower on the box art. maybe we're not getting region exclusive community projects?


----------



## Carole (Feb 14, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I'm just happy for a release date.  I was watching while I got ready for my interview this morning and got so excited when I saw them say it



Like you, I'm so happy that we finally have a release date! That is so exciting. The time will pass quickly and soon we will all be happily playing ACNL.

I think it is absolutely terrific that the European release will be the same week so that they don't have to wait a lot longer than we do in North America.

While I was listening to the ND, I couldn't help but think, "Who cares about Luigi"?   Really, I know a lot of people do, but I just don't and it seemed like they just went on and on and on about the "Year of Luigi".


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

Fame said:


> strange how they still have the tokyo tower on the box art. maybe we're not getting region exclusive community projects?



that makes no sense


----------



## revika (Feb 14, 2013)

Where the hell did they get "early 2013" from June? Seriously?


----------



## Nicole (Feb 14, 2013)

10 days before my birthday. cool.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2013)

June 9th is the 160th day of 2013, only 22 days away from the first half being over.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 14, 2013)

I am glad that I finally have a date to put on my Calendar!
I wrote in my Animal Crossing Blog for this site what I was happy for and mentioned a few other things from the direct that people might be interested to know about.


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

revika said:


> Where the hell did they get "early 2013" from June? Seriously?



they also once said "summer 2012" your argument is invalid


----------



## Lotus (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm disappointed cause it's too far, But at least it's coming out!


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> they also once said "summer 2012" your argument is invalid



they also said spring 2012 as well.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Feb 14, 2013)

Just in time for the summer holidays!


----------



## Joyce (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, so I made my account here like months ago and then the whole ACNL spirit died a little inside of me because of the lack of news and stuff, but today I just had to come back. 

I'm SO happy that we finally got a release date!

But WHY JUNE? Seriously, I bought my 3DS for this game (okay, okay, for some other games too but mainly for this one!), thinking it would come out soon.. And that was like 1,5 years ago.  Anyway, I probably won't be the only one feeling this way.  And hey, I am happy that we finally don't have to speculate anymore! Now let's hear it for the people with the Japanese versions and Youtube diaries!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm still at school in June, holidays start halfway through July. Oh well.


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I'm still at school in June, holidays start halfway through July. Oh well.



yeah me too but its only like 6 weeks till the holidays and all my exams will be out of the way so i can just relax.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Feb 14, 2013)

Just barely before E3 for NA and jsut after it for Europe. 

Something tells me I might waste my summer for playing Animal Crossing. XD


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 14, 2013)

TheFarmboy said:


> Just barely before E3 for NA and jsut after it for Europe.
> 
> Something tells me I might waste my summer for playing Animal Crossing. XD



If I'm travelling for long hours, it will give me something to do! I can just imagine it now. June feels so close when I'm excited, but so far away when I'm bored.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 14, 2013)

I honestly would have liked it sooner(as would everyone else of course).
But honestly this date just works out so great for me! All the stress that I would I have ends in May, the only thing I'll have to worry about is exams, and that's really not so bad, so this is just the perfect release for me, and I am just so happy.

Actually the 14th is better than the 9th for me, but hey, whatcha going to do?


----------



## chronic (Feb 14, 2013)

Are you serious? F this. This just made a terrible day even worse. forget this game


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Just saw that I can pre-order new leaf in gamestop and this was the box art.

http://www.gamestop.ie/productImages/911896/2med.jpg

Is this now the box art for europe?


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 14, 2013)

Joey said:


> Just saw that I can pre-order new leaf in gamestop and this was the box art.
> 
> http://www.gamestop.ie/productImages/911896/2med.jpg
> 
> Is this now the box art for europe?


Uh, it says "3DS" not "New Leaf" I'm pretty sure that was the fan-made box art.
As the official box would more than likely say New Leaf instead of 3DS.


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

Joey said:


> Just saw that I can pre-order new leaf in gamestop and this was the box art.
> 
> http://www.gamestop.ie/productImages/911896/2med.jpg
> 
> Is this now the box art for europe?



ew no this is the new box art i think, its from acnewleaf.com
i think even my dad is gonna be upset nl got june 14th because hes gonna have to hear me talk about it for the next 4 months ^^''


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Fame said:


> ew no this is the new box art i think, its from acnewleaf.com
> i think even my dad is gonna be upset nl got june 14th because hes gonna have to hear me talk about it for the next 4 months ^^''



Thats what I thought. Gamestop have the wrong picture then


----------



## Lessy (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy but sad  I mean I'm super elated that we FINALLY have a release date but its in June! I thought it would at least be at the beginning of may... But whatever June 9 th is close to my bday but screw it.. IM GETTING IT THE DAY IT COMES OUT


----------



## Lessy (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thoughts on the release date?*

Ok so I'm very happy we finally have a release date yet disappointed at the same time because I was hoping it to be a bit sooner... Like end of April early May? I don't know about you but that's just me.

I'm super excited as well because we also have an official English trailer so horray for that lol

IM JUST COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS TILL I GET MY HANDS ON THIS GAME! IT WILL SOON BE MINE<3

Share your thoughts below!

Also Happy Valentines Day to everyone! <3 xx


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 14, 2013)

When you look at all that we've had to go through to get here, another four months is absolutely nothing. I'm embarrassed that people are actually complaining about it.


----------



## Toeto (Feb 14, 2013)

Two weeks after my  final exams!!!!


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

I think them 4 months will fly by too


----------



## Bambi (Feb 14, 2013)

Would I have liked the game sooner? Absolutely. Still, I'm not upset at all. I'm just happy the speculating about a release date is over. Time goes pretty fast and they have obviously put in a lot of time and effort to the game. I know it will be worth the wait ^^


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 14, 2013)

Speechless. I literally turned on my cmputer when I got home and then I was like, "I don't think there's a release date.." I saw on acnewleaf.com saying, "IT'S OFFICIAL JUNE 9TH RELEASE DATE FOR NA.." I screamed and started running around. 

Not what I was expecting for the date, but who cares! I'm so happy<333


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 14, 2013)

I can buy Animal Crossing New Leaf on Friday the 14th of June and then just 13 days later, I have got a nine week summer holiday to play Animal Crossing New Leaf.
It works out pretty well for me.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 14, 2013)

I was waaaay off on the release date, but hey! It's coming soon in 4months! Soooo happy they announced the release<3


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not that disappointed. I figured it was going to be released in late May, so I was prepared for a long wait. Even if it's a little longer than I anticipated, it still makes me really happy. Besides, summer is the best season to play Animal Crossing. Four months isn't that long in the scope of things, and if I get bored with Animal Crossing, Pokemon X/Y will be right around the corner.

June has several benefits for me.


----------



## Lessy (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes overall I am happy cuz we did wait for a long time just to hear a release date so I can't wait to get it! It's close to my birthday but I'm gonna get it before then I don't care lol


----------



## Gummy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm slightly disappointed by the late release date, but I'm happy we finally got the release date at last. So I have a mixed bag of feelings. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the XL bundle will be localized as well.


----------



## Fame (Feb 14, 2013)

whats gonna happen with AU? when will they get a date?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

It's annoying how everyone was complaining for a release date and now everyone is complaining about the release date. It's really not that bad. Having it closer would be nice but June is fine.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2013)

Fame said:


> whats gonna happen with AU? when will they get a date?



Hmm, I'll say its announced next month, or April.


----------



## Grace (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so happy with the release date. Okay it could have been sooner, but now I get the game for my birthday! (which is just before the release date). I have also had a lot of fun reading this entire thread today. It's really great to see so many of you, from so many different age groups looking forward to this game. And nice to see I'm not the only one planning on rearranging my work schedule to play video games! (as she squints over her reading glasses at the computer screen, to make sure nothing is misspelled  ) Time for the countdown! Yeah!


----------



## Cinnamoos (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm happy we got a release date. :c But I wish it would come sooner.
I really didn't expect the release date to be so far away...
June isn't even early. 

; v ; I guess I really do need to break out City Folk again to tide me over...
I get so super excited when I see new cute QR clothes on tumblr, though.


----------



## Wish (Feb 14, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CELEBRATION TIME


----------



## Jemjewel (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally, a release date! Would I have liked to get it sooner? Sure, you bet, but now I don't have to sit and wonder when it will be. I'm just glad to have an actual date to put on the calender so that I can start counting it down (metaphorically speaking, of course).


----------



## PhilNook (Feb 14, 2013)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't mind the date to be fair. It's in summer so there will be a lot to do and lots of events


----------



## PhilNook (Feb 14, 2013)

When does the part about ac start so I don't have to watch it all?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 14, 2013)

I only mind because that's 15 days _after_ my birthday. "Early 2013" my butt. 
I'm going back to bed...
Don't be hatin'. You know you'd have liked AC:NL for your birthday too. >:[ Let me mope a little.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I was expecting sooner but Im just glad to have a date to look forward to now. Best Valentines Day I got today sadly.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm glad we finally have a release date. Now I don't have to feel like I'm waiting for something that I'm never going to get. xD

The wait will be so hard on me. Just like way back during the summer before Population Growing was released. If I could stand to wait a whole summer as a kid, I think I can stand to wait a few months as an adult.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 14, 2013)

I am really irritated, we have been waiting over 970 DAYS since they first showed it... I mean really? NOW THEY MAKE US WAIT 4 MORE MONTHS!!! ARRRHBHGHHGHGHGHGGHGHGHGHHHHH!! The only good things about it being in June is that it will be further in the summer where there will be more bugs and stuff on the game... 2nd, it is close to summer vacation and after exams... Yay! 3rd.. I don't really see a third, other than an actual release... Pretty annoyed but at least it is coming out at all in the first place :/ As you can see I am not overly optimistic..


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe I can have my life back in order by them... 
If not, ill still buy it.... Just donno if I can play it...


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

The clerk at EB officially thinks I'm nuts. I went in to pre-order my copy. (Hell no I'm not letting them get sold out.) And he says to me "Just so you know .... we only have a placeholder date for this game."

And I was like "DIDN'T YOU WATCH THE NINTENDO DIRECT, IT'S JUNE 9."


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2013)

I just watched it so I'm just glad to finally have a date. Does anyone have an idea what that special ACNL NA feature is? I remember him mentioning a something like he couldn't fully talk about it right then.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 14, 2013)

Mixed feelings for me. I thought it'd be sooner, but at least it allows me to unlock the last two parts in Mario Kart 7 and finish the 3DS Virtual Console games I downloaded.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 14, 2013)

June 9th is a Sunday! Which means I'll have the day to play it before work on Monday ^_^


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2013)

Bambi said:


> June 9th is a Sunday! Which means I'll have the day to play it before work on Monday ^_^



7 AM when the eshop updates, I'm immediately downloading it and devoting the rest of the week to it. All night, all day, no breaks allowed.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 14, 2013)

I just watched it, I am a bit disappointed that it's all the way in June, but I'm happy we finally get a release date. I will have to pre-order it soon so It doesn't sell out. I just made a huge eBay purchase, so I'll have plenty of time to save up some money before June 9th. 

If the 3DS XL bundle is released her in NA, I will definitely get it. If not, I'll consider getting a normal 3DS XL before the game's release. 

June 9th, here we come!! (Or June 14th for Europeans)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

Just as I thought....
It's release is just in time for E3
Animal crossing June 9th
E3 June 11th

http://www.e3expo.com/


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Sora said:


> 7 AM when the eshop updates, I'm immediately downloading it and devoting the rest of the week to it. All night, all day, no breaks allowed.



Actually, retail games have been releasing at midnight on the eShop lately.  At least Fire Emblem and Paper Mario did.


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Exclusive content? Colour me content.


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm happy that we finally have a release date for New Leaf. But I pre-ordered the game in December of 2012 expecting a march/April release. now i have to wait until June -_-


----------



## comic321 (Feb 14, 2013)

June 9th is a few months away, but IT'LL BE WORTH IT! Now I'm REALLY looking forward to Summer break! New leaf fans, UNITE!


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 14, 2013)

Mannnn I've got such a dilemma. Do I pre-order the game online and wait for it to ship when it's released...

Or do I pre-order the game from Gamestop and have to put up with the terrible gamestop right down the road and have to get in a car and drive down there.

This is a big thing for me. On the one hand I get it a little later than everyone else. On the other hand I have to drive. I am terrified of being behind the wheel of a car. ._.


----------



## taygo (Feb 14, 2013)

whats funny is gamestop still says 5/01/13 sooner that's the real date!


----------



## Torotix (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thoughts..*

This is a huuuge double-edged sword for me.
Initially I flipped out at the June 14th date given, it's actually so ridiculous we are getting the game so far after the Japanese release. What is the localisation team DOING? I bet they're just playing the game for fun half the time..

Anyway, my semester ends about a week before that and I will have that month off to play the game, I will be able to have some marathons straight away.

But the fact they've held back both PMD and the Fire Emblem release dates, games I would be interested in playing, is absolute poop.

*In regards to the Australian release date* I am 80% sure it will be releasing on the 13th on June, a Thursday, when games here are released. I'm pretty sure BW2 was released a day before Europe too.
Remember, generally games released in Australia follow the exact European date quite closely.

But yeah, I'm super bummed that it will be mid year before I get to see the game. Do you think it would be worth emailing nintendo to ask if it would be possible the bundle is coming? I've already convinced myself to get a 3dsxl and download the game, but I don't know if I should be waiting for the bundle or what?


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 14, 2013)

I've actually decided to buy it on the eShop. It'll be way easier to just download it instead of pre-ordering it, and waiting until morning, and going to the store and waiting in line. And what if they run out like they did in Japan? Not gonna risk it. I'll be downloading it at its midnight eShop release and be one of the first to play.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 14, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Mannnn I've got such a dilemma. Do I pre-order the game online and wait for it to ship when it's released...
> 
> Or do I pre-order the game from Gamestop and have to put up with the terrible gamestop right down the road and have to get in a car and drive down there.
> 
> This is a big thing for me. On the one hand I get it a little later than everyone else. On the other hand I have to drive. I am terrified of being behind the wheel of a car. ._.



Often times especially with Amazon you will get it the same day, so there is no loss. Gamestop is terrible overall, and unless you live in a hick country area I am sure that there are private owned game stores that you could be supporting instead. Just a thought


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 14, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Often times especially with Amazon you will get it the same day, so there is no loss. Gamestop is terrible overall, and unless you live in a hick country area I am sure that there are private owned game stores that you could be supporting instead. Just a thought



Oh man that's great. Thank you for telling me this!

I wish there were private owned game stores around here. There used to be one down the road but then Gamestop showed up. |: We even lost Blockbuster right after Gamestop showed up.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to download it on the eShop, but 1. my internet is really bad, only 25 mbps down (EMPHASIZE THE LOWER CASE b!!! It means bits, not bytes, and bits is really slow) and 2. the eShop will be getting overloaded anyways from all the people downloading the same game at the same time... I wish I could download it but it would probably not work out too well, but not having to worry about losing the physical copy of the game would be pretty cool too! Ah well... I just need to find SOMETHING to hold me over 115 days to wait for June 9th.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoorah! 
Huzzah!


----------



## SonicHyuga (Feb 14, 2013)

Well now that they gave us what the box art looks like, boredom strikes! 



Spoiler










(Added "Re-Tail" in there the best I could)
Plus Photobucket resizes this thing to garbage, but oh well.
So >here< is the real thing.


----------



## taygo (Feb 14, 2013)

SonicHyuga said:


> Well now that they gave us what the box art looks like, boredom strikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that makes sense now. I was like...re-tail....whatttt......I can't wait!


----------



## palindrome (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi ! i am utterterly excited but am sorta confused. I live in Australia and realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyy want this game but with the UK and Europe release dates would it be AUstralia?  I dont know if this has been said/asked but i may be dumb yeah sorry just i really really really oh my gaahhhh ok


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay...June...more waiting...*grabs chainsaw*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 15, 2013)

Sooo much excitement! I want to pre-order now that someone said Japan ran out.. I don't want to risk not being able to play when it comes out since I won't be in the US to pick it up the day it comes out! 
June 9th, HURRY UP.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 15, 2013)

palindrome said:


> Hi ! i am utterterly excited but am sorta confused. I live in Australia and realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyy want this game but with the UK and Europe release dates would it be AUstralia?  I dont know if this has been said/asked but i may be dumb yeah sorry just i really really really oh my gaahhhh ok



I would say yes but I would also say prepare to get it a day earlier since most games here tend to be released on Thursday I think.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

australia where r u :'(


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just so glad we have a release date now! That's all that matters to me! Compared to not knowing the date while having to guess and become anxious over it, I can now focus on other things while I wait for the game to come out without pondering over it. A lot of stress was released today! Yay!


----------



## HayHey (Feb 15, 2013)

palindrome said:


> Hi ! i am utterterly excited but am sorta confused. I live in Australia and realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyy want this game but with the UK and Europe release dates would it be AUstralia?  I dont know if this has been said/asked but i may be dumb yeah sorry just i really really really oh my gaahhhh ok



We come out with Europe, It's under the same region im pretty sure. As Torotix said, Australia usually gets the games shipped here quicker so it may be out a day earlier. Thats in my experience with games anyway.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

HayHey said:


> We come out with Europe, It's under the same region im pretty sure. As Torotix said, Australia usually gets the games shipped here quicker so it may be out a day earlier. Thats in my experience with games anyway.



Australia will probably get it June 6th or 13th - probably the 13th though


tbh I'm happy with June; 
June = EOFYS
EOFYS = sales
sales = cheap 3DS XL


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Australia will probably get it June 6th or 13th - probably the 13th though
> 
> 
> tbh I'm happy with June;
> ...



That is genius. I forgot about EOFYS hahaha, thanks for lightening my spirits with the prospect of a cheaper 3DS xl  

Where to Nintendo Australia usually reveal their release dates for games, is it on their official site or?


----------



## Torotix (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah it's on their official site in the news section. They haven't updated it about the new games that were announced yesterday though. I did find out about the meloetta distribution though


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> That is genius. I forgot about EOFYS hahaha, thanks for lightening my spirits with the prospect of a cheaper 3DS xl
> 
> Where to Nintendo Australia usually reveal their release dates for games, is it on their official site or?



it's literally like weeks after EU and NA get their release.

But I'm almost certain it'll be June 13th


----------



## Torotix (Feb 15, 2013)

They only way it looks like you can contact Nintendo Australia is if you send them a handwritten letter or send a message to their youtube account. *gets out some SMB3 stationary*


----------



## Brad (Feb 15, 2013)

Last of Us is coming out on June 14th! D:


----------



## Campy (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! I've been lurking the forums for a while now and decided it was finally time to create an account and join the fun. I've been a fan of AC ever since the first one came out and am extremely happy to finally see release dates for New Leaf!

I hope we can all get along!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Campy said:


> Hey everyone! I've been lurking the forums for a while now and decided it was finally time to create an account and join the fun. I've been a fan of AC ever since the first one came out and am extremely happy to finally see release dates for New Leaf!
> 
> I hope we can all get along!



Welcome to TBT. You should go here http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Introduction-Board

and make an introduction thread. To post a thread, go to the top left of the page and push the "Post New Thread" button. =]


----------



## Campy (Feb 15, 2013)

Alrighty, I'll go do just that, then. Thanks!


----------



## bionic (Feb 15, 2013)

No idea when my exams are but I have a feeling that's in the middle of them.


----------



## Pawtonia (Feb 15, 2013)

Woke up today and my first thought was "OMP we have a release date!"  

I have a feeling the next three months and 21 days (is that right?? math is hard lol) are going to fly right by! 

Seems like yesterday I was waiting to hear something in Oct/Nov and here it is February over half over.  June will be so perfect for bug catching and fishing!  Also, with it being later in the year that means it will be closer to the major holidays we'll get to have.  

I have to start thinking seriously what I will want to do with my town!  I'd love to do better with flowers and gardens.  I always try with WW but lose interest and it takes to long to get around to get things done in CF for me.  

Too bad bells from other games won't transfer over haha.


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 15, 2013)

Paw I totally agree. It will be just summer time in game. so all the events, bugs and fish will be just starting  really looking forward to.it.


----------



## Roel (Feb 15, 2013)

omg june is so far away ((


----------



## Campy (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree it's the perfect time of the year to get it, both in game and in real life! Summer is definitely one of the most fun seasons to me, though they all have their charms of course!

I'm thinking really hard on what to do with my town as well, and really want to work on my gardening skills (read: be less lazy with watering flowers). After all the videos of beautiful, flower filled towns I've seen I'm really fired up to make my own town as great as can be. Also, watering flowers should be a lot easier now that you can water 9 squares at once. I know you can with the golden watering can, at least.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 15, 2013)

I've got a vague idea of what I'd like to do in my town...
I'd like to get as many cedar trees as I possibly can in it (I'm assuming they'll only grow in the top two acres like in past games)
I'd also like to have lots of flowers and a windmill and/or lighthouse (not sure if you can have one of each or if you can only have one). I'd also like to stick my house by a waterfall if I can.

Summer should be perfect for flower-growing too  and the grass won't deteriorate anywhere near as quickly and it'll grow back faster too... the only thing I don't like about summer is the tan that your character gets xD I prefer for my character to be pale. Guess I'll be carrying around an umbrella all the time :B


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes summer that's nice. I havn't time for the next couple of months to play AC so I'm kinda glad because I would spend all day with playing. Summer isn't my favorit season but it's okay. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Joey (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted but anyway there is a new trailer for EU and NA


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm actually considering taking that monday off to devote it to playing the game.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 15, 2013)

14th June is a Friday which is my day off college  Im so happy that I can go pick it up and play on it allllllll day


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm most definitely taking the day off to purchase this game... theres no way that'll I'll be going to school whilst I could be at home in the warm playing on AC:NL, which I of course have been waiting for a very long time as other people have too. Roll on June!!!


----------



## Fame (Feb 15, 2013)

tbh i think its a bit cheeky to still be using the 'oh you cant have the game because we're still localizing it' excuse. i was pretty sure they were finished localizing. i wonder how much more they have to do.


----------



## xStarie (Feb 15, 2013)

I think that June isn't such a bad month to release it, I mean school is winding down, getting near the end of the year...
SO... When it does come out during the summer we can play it ALL day long c:


----------



## kalta (Feb 15, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> My heart dropped.
> I was like, seriously....



 Yeah i know right.... u.u after the lie they spouted out about it being out "early 2013" june isnt early nintendo.....


----------



## palindrome (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you thank you thank you!!! wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalta (Feb 15, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> At least hook us up with a new 3D trailer to download from the eShop to hold us until then, geez.
> I was hoping they'd mention some new 3DS XL colors, but I guess I'll have to get the blue one, ugghhhhh. Stop neglecting me, NoA.



 Stand fast friend, monster hunter 3G  demo is coming out on the 21st, and im gonna play the crap outta it just like i did with the Fire Emblem demo till i got the game ( damn fine game )


----------



## aikatears (Feb 15, 2013)

I made this for my site Countdown to New Leaf this is for the June 9 date


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 15, 2013)

A countdown that is more than 10 seconds is taunting to me, lol.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 15, 2013)

New Leaf Countdown For EU
and one for EU.


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2013)

Let the extreme waiting-jumping-around-crazy-hyper-annoy-your-loved-ones-fest begin! Wait a second... What about all of those "when?" threads and stickies? First delete those, then we can go annoy our loved ones. Hehe. I feel queasy.


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2013)

Umm... What version are you currently playing? Cedars can grown in all acres on CF.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 16, 2013)

Mc+acforever said:


> Umm... What version are you currently playing? Cedars can grown in all acres on CF.



Umm...no, they can only grow in the northern two rows of acres.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 16, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Umm...no, they can only grow in the northern two rows of acres.



Was it two or three? I don't remember.

But yeah, they only grow in the top part of the map.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 16, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Was it two or three? I don't remember.
> 
> But yeah, they only grow in the top part of the map.



I'm pretty sure it was two...but then, I could be wrong :/


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 16, 2013)

by the way, was their any news about the animal crossing bundle?(I didn't watch the Nintendo direct, because it was at 6 in the morning)


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2013)

no


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 16, 2013)

Hallelujah.


----------



## Saith (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been waiting for this game for who knows how long! Can't wait for June to come!


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 16, 2013)

It's being released on the day I graduate from High School. Could this get any better?!


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2013)

I won't be long on my summer holidays from school so I can play it all summer long!


----------



## Bea (Feb 16, 2013)

JabuJabule said:


> It's being released on the day I graduate from High School. Could this get any better?!



Awwwww, that is so adorable. I hope they sell Graduation caps your first day as mayor.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 16, 2013)

Bea said:


> Awwwww, that is so adorable. I hope they sell Graduation caps your first day as mayor.


That would be the coolest thing ever!


----------



## fitzy (Feb 16, 2013)

AC IS THE WORST GAME EVER!


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 16, 2013)

fitzy said:


> AC IS THE WORST GAME EVER!



GOOD LORD!,how could you say such a thing


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 16, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> GOOD LORD!,how could you say such a thing



He's either joking, or a troll. I'm going with joking if he has over 3,000 posts, either that or he's a very sad person.

But once again, he's joking.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 16, 2013)

June 9 is a Sunday. I get in June 10 because I have church on Sunday. Waiting for the guide book post video.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't wait until June! c: I'm super excited.
Since it'll be summer that means summer bugs! 
Hopefully I'll have more people to wifi with than I do on City Folk.


----------



## Sunny85 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes! There's finally a confirmed release date!


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd say fitzy is joking aswell


----------



## Andydroid3D (Feb 16, 2013)

I think that this is a good release date for the game personally. June is the last month of school for me and it is also release a couple weeks after my birthday, so I will hopefully get some extra money to buy it. I am not really upset about the late release date mainly because I am just glad that the guess game is over. Now we can stop guessing and just wait.


----------



## Campy (Feb 16, 2013)

Andydroid3D said:


> I am not really upset about the late release date mainly because I am just glad that the guess game is over. Now we can stop guessing and just wait.


I feel exactly the same. The guess game had become dreadful a long time ago already. Knowing when it's coming out is just such a relief!


----------



## Fame (Feb 16, 2013)

it just finally clicked in my head - theyre still translating AND theyve gotta make all the cartridges and crap. thats why its taking 4 more months. 
god im slow


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 17, 2013)

Bea said:


> Awwwww, that is so adorable. I hope they sell Graduation caps your first day as mayor.



Thanks! ^_^
And oh my gosh, that'd be amazing!!  If only.


----------



## Berry (Feb 17, 2013)

Wooow, pretty much 3(!) years after they announced it in E3 '10... I'm glad that in Europe it comes out after E3, looking forward to it as well. So much waiting, uuuugh. But a certain date feels quite good, even though Nintendo should consider looking up the meaning of 'early this year' ..........


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 17, 2013)

Andydroid3D said:


> I think that this is a good release date for the game personally. June is the last month of school for me and it is also release a couple weeks after my birthday, so I will hopefully get some extra money to buy it. I am not really upset about the late release date mainly because I am just glad that the guess game is over. Now we can stop guessing and just wait.



You have a point! We'll be able to play ALL SUMMMMEEER. And I'm glad too that the date shifting stopped.


----------



## xPuck1990 (Feb 17, 2013)

the 14th of june is on a friday so me and my boyfriend are gonna play this game the entire weekend!! :3 
Can't wait untill it is june!!!


----------



## Dalie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm pretty disappointed because I hoped to get this game before my graduation and birthday (both on 1st of June). I don't have to go to school anymore and I don't have a job so I'm just bored without anything to play. But on the other hand, I'm very happy that we at least have some kind of release date. Not just Q2 and false hope of April release.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 18, 2013)

I was really hoping it would've been sooner. I could use some new handheld games. 

That's OK. I ordered Harvest Moon A New Beginning from Amazon. Never have played HM before, but it'll be a good game to play while I wait for NL.


----------



## Bree (Feb 18, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I was really hoping it would've been sooner. I could use some new handheld games.
> 
> That's OK. I ordered Harvest Moon A New Beginning from Amazon. Never have played HM before, but it'll be a good game to play while I wait for NL.



I LOVE the Harvest Moon series, but I prefer console Harvest Moons. I only liked the DS Cute version though. I hate all the other portable ones ;3
Have fun with ANB


----------



## Bea (Feb 18, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I was really hoping it would've been sooner. I could use some new handheld games.
> 
> That's OK. I ordered Harvest Moon A New Beginning from Amazon. Never have played HM before, but it'll be a good game to play while I wait for NL.



I bought that game (I think this is the 3DS one you're talking about) back in.... May? (when I figured the NL wait was nearing its end LOL) It was fun for a bit but I get a little bored of them quickly. Still, it's a cute little game.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> I bought that game (I think this is the 3DS one you're talking about) back in.... May? (when I figured the NL wait was nearing its end LOL) It was fun for a bit but I get a little bored of them quickly. Still, it's a cute little game.



That one was Tale of Two Towns. A New Beginning didn't come out anywhere near May.

ANB is better so I bet you wont be bored of it.


----------



## Ahna (Feb 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> I bought that game (I think this is the 3DS one you're talking about) back in.... May? (when I figured the NL wait was nearing its end LOL) It was fun for a bit but I get a little bored of them quickly. Still, it's a cute little game.



Same here. I traded mine in. It was cute, but then became to feel like a chore to play.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahna said:


> Same here. I traded mine in. It was cute, but then became to feel like a chore to play.



Which game are you talking about? If you mean Tale of Two Towns, I totally traded that in... but anyway we are getting offtopic lol

---
I'm happy they chose a summer release. Then we can play over summer break.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 19, 2013)

While waiting....
I'm gonna get me Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## PapaNer (Feb 19, 2013)

Bree said:


> I LOVE the Harvest Moon series, but I prefer console Harvest Moons. I only liked the DS Cute version though. I hate all the other portable ones ;3
> Have fun with ANB



I generally had that same view on HM games, but I suggest you look into ANB a little.  It's a LOT like the console versions, and it's very, VERY addictive :3


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm getting Dark Moon, too! I've been so excited for this game since I heard of it! Plus I need a new game every so often so I don't get stir crazy when it comes to games.


----------



## Kabune (Feb 19, 2013)

Im happy and mad at the same time. I so Mahppy right now!. Yay release date, Boo June. I bet they have new leaf already translated and just wants to screw us fans over...can't wait for it though.


----------



## Fame (Feb 19, 2013)

if you actually watched the nd they said theyre still localising it


----------



## Julie (Feb 19, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I generally had that same view on HM games, but I suggest you look into ANB a little.  It's a LOT like the console versions, and it's very, VERY addictive :3



I just got A New Beginning and I agree, it's addicting. I also prefer console harvest moons and I was skeptical about getting it since I really disliked all of the portable games but ANB is great.


----------



## Ahna (Feb 19, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Which game are you talking about? If you mean Tale of Two Towns, I totally traded that in... but anyway we are getting offtopic lol
> 
> ---
> I'm happy they chose a summer release. Then we can play over summer break.



ANB. 

I can't wait for AC:NL. I will be in Scotland from about mid-May to the beginning June. And I'll be back and ready for NL!


----------



## Pudge (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so glad we finally have a release date.  And it's just a few days before my birthday! :O


----------



## ac3ds (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm glad we finally have a date but for me its too late and the excitement has worn off. Of course I'll still be getting the game but Nintendo are really starting to irritate me :/


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 20, 2013)

E3 2010 was started on the 14th of june 2010. so basically we Europeans are getting it exactly 3 years later.... -_-


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> E3 2010 was started on the 14th of june 2010. so basically we Europeans are getting it exactly 3 years later.... -_-



Not "basically". It's exactly three years


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually there was a leap year so it's just over 3 years to be exact.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 21, 2013)

Who cares about how long we've waited now, I'm just glad we have a date really ^.^ they could have left it longer till they gave us a date, BE THANKFUL GUYS! Be happy.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 21, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Who cares about how long we've waited now, I'm just glad we have a date really ^.^ they could have left it longer till they gave us a date, BE THANKFUL GUYS! Be happy.



Yes! Someone who thinks like me! We should be glad we got a date, not complaining about how far away it is.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

It's really not that long of a wait now.

No reason for anyone to be complaining at this point.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 21, 2013)

Considering the fact that we've all been waiting since 2010 for this game... Prof is right, there isn't that much longer of a wait!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Considering the fact that we've all been waiting since 2010 for this game... Prof is right, there isn't that much longer of a wait!!



I'm not sure what you(and all of the other newer members) have been doing since 2010. But a lot of us that have been on TBT for the years we have spend almost every single day here. Imagine it. Ever since the game was announced the first time, we've been coming to TBT every single day waiting for this game.

If you avoid the subject all together, time probably flows by a lot quicker. But if you have it there staring you in the face, the wait seems so much longer than it is. The point I'm getting at here is that some of us have been waiting and discussing and wondering every single day since the game was announced and I haven't seen any one of us complain(consistently) about it.


I get that it's tough waiting so long for a game you really want to play, but be happy that it's actually coming out and that you have a release date. There are so many games that I really thought I was going to get to play and ended up disappointed when I found out they weren't getting localized(in this case, I'm referring to the Monster Hunter games that didn't get a release outside of Japan). So I find the complaining over a few months to be that much more annoying.

But I haven't seen much of it lately now that a date has been set. Glad to see that.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure what you(and all of the other newer members) have been doing since 2010. But a lot of us that have been on TBT for the years we have spend almost every single day here. Imagine it. Ever since the game was announced the first time, we've been coming to TBT every single day waiting for this game.
> 
> If you avoid the subject all together, time probably flows by a lot quicker. But if you have it there staring you in the face, the wait seems so much longer than it is. The point I'm getting at here is that some of us have been waiting and discussing and wondering every single day since the game was announced and I haven't seen any one of us complain(consistently) about it.
> 
> ...



Precisely why I like it here way better than on ACC. They seriously bicker and complain about the smallest things. The complaints here are pretty minor in comparison, and the complaints are pretty respectful at that.

The wait doesn't seem long to me for some reason. Maybe it's because the snow is melting and spring is coming in .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

It's really not that long. It's almost March. That only leaves three months.
You guys have already waited over three months, you can do it again. =]


----------



## Andrw (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't really mind too much because, truthfully, I only have about 200 dollars, and both Luigi's Mansion and ACNL would take a huge chunk of it..
 It'll be nice when I can get back to working this summer and don't have to be conservative with my money.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 22, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure what you(and all of the other newer members) have been doing since 2010. But a lot of us that have been on TBT for the years we have spend almost every single day here. Imagine it. Ever since the game was announced the first time, we've been coming to TBT every single day waiting for this game.
> 
> If you avoid the subject all together, time probably flows by a lot quicker. But if you have it there staring you in the face, the wait seems so much longer than it is. The point I'm getting at here is that some of us have been waiting and discussing and wondering every single day since the game was announced and I haven't seen any one of us complain(consistently) about it.
> 
> ...



Agreed 100%. 

My favorite band hasn't put out an album since 2009 and it's predicted the new one won't come out until this fall. I became a fan in 2010, so over 3 years of painful waiting for me. Just for some new music! The forum I'm on is basically the same situation as yours. Still, I've grown patient with the band. It is what it is and I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.

So, point being, I've been pretty patient with New Leaf. Part of it could've been not knowing if I'd have a 3DS by then. Still, have no reason to complain. Especially now we don't have to worry about the release date. 

Go out and enjoy your spring. You'll have NL in your hands soon enough.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure what you(and all of the other newer members) have been doing since 2010. But a lot of us that have been on TBT for the years we have spend almost every single day here. Imagine it. Ever since the game was announced the first time, we've been coming to TBT every single day waiting for this game.
> 
> If you avoid the subject all together, time probably flows by a lot quicker. But if you have it there staring you in the face, the wait seems so much longer than it is. The point I'm getting at here is that some of us have been waiting and discussing and wondering every single day since the game was announced and I haven't seen any one of us complain(consistently) about it.
> 
> ...



That's...Wow. I never thought of it like that. I mean, I've only been here two months and posting away like a madman, but I never realized about the rest of ya'll.



Juicebox said:


> Precisely why I like it here way better than on ACC. They seriously bicker and complain about the smallest things. The complaints here are pretty minor in comparison, and the complaints are pretty respectful at that.
> 
> The wait doesn't seem long to me for some reason. Maybe it's because the snow is melting and spring is coming in .



Don't get me started on ACC. Oh my god, they are ridiculous. And by that I mean I'd get reported there for saying "oh my god".



Dreamer said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> My favorite band hasn't put out an album since 2009 and it's predicted the new one won't come out until this fall.



Who's the band?


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 22, 2013)

I am glad I did not pre-order ( like I was wanting to a year ago) because I am going to download it from the eShop.


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 23, 2013)

I have always been someone who thinks that the anticipation is half of the fun. I like to look forward to things... To have something that keeps me excited! 
But I guess June 14th is a bit too far away to be that excited, atleast for now. However, I know that on June 13th I will probably run in circles. I won't get any sleep that night ha ha

Kinda off topic: I played City folk yesterday and time travelled some days forward. If the game follows the same cycle (that probably isn't the appropriate word), the snow will be gone soon. It's going to be amazing to finally see all the towns in green! Okay, now I am excited...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 23, 2013)

Pre-ordered on Amazon and paid a tiny bit extra for the guarantee of getting it on the 14th. I was going to pre-order in my local Game shop, but they are still going by a place holder date!

I've been playing Wild World to pass the time so far, but I may buy a copy of Population Growing which is actually compatible with my Wii...

EDIT: I may have managed to persuade my brother to get New Leaf too, though he doesn't know whether to get a 3DS  or a 3DS XL... (It was actually Mayor Joshy's videos that persuaded him)


----------



## Fame (Feb 23, 2013)

im gonna go in store to get it after school but if they dont have it im gonna have to download it on the eshop which i dont mind.


----------



## Peoki (Feb 23, 2013)

It's ironic how people are complaining about the release date after practically nagging Nintendo for one since the release in Japan. We've already waited so long, a few more months wouldn't hurt. People are difficult to please, haha . 

There are quite a few games coming out in the upcoming months so I'm glad we have a bit of time until June- otherwise I'd fear for my bank account, lol.


----------



## marierock13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, thought I'd add my two cents.

Personally, I'm just pleased that a release date has finally been announced. I don't mind waiting four months - Heck, I wouldn't mind waiting eight!

I guess I'm just relieved to know that Nintendo is actually going to deliver, be it sooner or later. 

(I must be honest; Until the date was announced on the 14th, I was somewhat uncertain as to whether the game would be released in NA or the EU at all. Call it paranoia, but I actually thought that Nintendo might just call the whole thing off.)

What can I say? The game is coming. I wish it was sooner - we all do - but I'm certain that it will be worth the wait.

Stay optimistic!
~ Marie


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 24, 2013)

Peoki said:


> It's ironic how people are complaining about the release date after practically nagging Nintendo for one since the release in Japan. We've already waited so long, a few more months wouldn't hurt. People are difficult to please, haha .
> 
> There are quite a few games coming out in the upcoming months so I'm glad we have a bit of time until June- otherwise I'd fear for my bank account, lol.



I remember that too. You basically took the words out of my mouth!

I was thinking about getting Brain Training, but it's coming out in April in EU. I've also never played Luigi's Mansion, so I don't know if I should get it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2013)

Peoki said:


> It's ironic how people are complaining about the release date after practically nagging Nintendo for one since the release in Japan. We've already waited so long, a few more months wouldn't hurt. People are difficult to please, haha .
> 
> There are quite a few games coming out in the upcoming months so I'm glad we have a bit of time until June- otherwise I'd fear for my bank account, lol.



Yeah, I'm already pretty broke haha... there are too many good games coming out this year. I'm debating on whether to preorder Luigi's Mansion or download Fire Emblem... But I also have to save up for New Leaf to ensure that I get it on day 1!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 24, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I remember that too. You basically took the words out of my mouth!
> 
> I was thinking about getting Brain Training, but it's coming out in April in EU. I've also never played Luigi's Mansion, so I don't know if I should get it.



You can get the Gamecube version fairly cheap, I'd try it out if I were you. It's definitely a good game.


----------



## Martin (Feb 24, 2013)

Apparently Australia will be getting the game on *June 15th*. This is strange because this is a Saturday, and we normally have games out on Thursdays (June 13th). I wonder if they'll bring it to the 13th, or push it back to the 20th.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Feb 24, 2013)

Yay we got a release date!  I really hoped to get it in the spring though, but oh well!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

Be jealous of me! J/K but it is cool right?


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 25, 2013)

Martin said:


> Apparently Australia will be getting the game on *June 15th*. This is strange because this is a Saturday, and we normally have games out on Thursdays (June 13th). I wonder if they'll bring it to the 13th, or push it back to the 20th.



So it seems that the 15th of june is confirmed. Works for me 

http://www.nintendo.com.au/index.php?action=news&nid=2795&pageID=6


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2013)

I finish school on Thursdays so I would have like it to be a Thursday because of that.

But I guess it being a Saturday I can get my 3DS XL on Thursday 13 and then transfer my data over and then I could get my brother to drive e on Saturday since he would be working. Works out fine IMO but Thursday would have been better.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a look at the other games release dates that were announced that time..Luigi's Mansion (March) and Fire Emblem (April) are both releasing on a Thursday. But then the new PMD game (May) and Animal Crossing (June) will both be Saturday releases. Do you think the Saturday release will now be a more permanent kind of thing with following releases?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

Torotix said:


> I had a look at the other games release dates that were announced that time..Luigi's Mansion (March) and Fire Emblem (April) are both releasing on a Thursday. But then the new PMD game (May) and Animal Crossing (June) will both be Saturday releases. Do you think the Saturday release will now be a more permanent kind of thing with following releases?



Maybe, since they seems to be trying to make more digital/retail games.


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 25, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Maybe, since they seems to be trying to make more digital/retail games.



It's possible, but then again I don't think digital retail games are doing so well in Australia. Most of the time you can find the same games in store for $10-20 cheaper. I'd say that really there's no underlying meaning in it, Nintendo just decided to launch the games on a Saturday. We'll have to wait and see


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> It's possible, but then again I don't think digital retail games are doing so well in Australia. Most of the time you can find the same games in store for $10-20 cheaper. I'd say that really there's no underlying meaning in it, Nintendo just decided to launch the games on a Saturday. We'll have to wait and see



The games cost the same as in store in the USA.
So making a digital copy wouldn't really make much sense if they put out the cartridge here.
I was just saying it might be possible because they are doing the retail/digital versions sometimes.

Anyway, I'm getting a cartridge version of this game because I love having the AC games in my hand and not just on the system.
Sometimes I actually (this is gonna sound weird) sniff the packaging before playing AC games.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 25, 2013)

So Europe gets it before Australia. I was right


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2013)

Takoya said:


> So Europe gets it before Australia. I was right



The only switchup this time around was that South Korea got it early on, I'm impressed.


----------



## Sora (Feb 25, 2013)

Torotix said:


> I had a look at the other games release dates that were announced that time..Luigi's Mansion (March) and Fire Emblem (April) are both releasing on a Thursday. But then the new PMD game (May) and Animal Crossing (June) will both be Saturday releases. Do you think the Saturday release will now be a more permanent kind of thing with following releases?



They may be doing that now to try to group NA, EU, and AU more closely. That way they could often do this with all of us? At least AU and NA makes sense as both are primarily English. Also I think a Sat. release is awesome. Us Americans are getting Sundays, thus we get one day to enjoy.


----------



## Martin (Feb 25, 2013)

I honestly don't think retail will stick to the Saturday release date. It seems illogical. They normally push up Friday release dates to Thursday because it's late night shopping, and they're more likely to sell copies at that time. I really hope they don't all wait until Saturday. I don't want to wait longer than I have to.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 25, 2013)

It could even be that they release it Saturday since when it's Saturday for us, there is still a lot of Friday to go in Europe.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 25, 2013)

To be honest, I think the localization excuse is a bunch of crap. Until I am provided with solid proof (the quote from the ND is not proof), I stand by the belief that this is being released when it is due to marketing reasons.


----------



## Martin (Feb 25, 2013)

Torotix said:


> It could even be that they release it Saturday since when it's Saturday for us, there is still a lot of Friday to go in Europe.



Hahah, that's true. Plus our AU Nintendo E-Shop works with the UK one, right? So they'd probably want it to go up at the same time (Friday for them, Saturday for us). Still a bit annoying.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 26, 2013)

I think I'll be staying in doors during my summer vacation. ;D


----------



## Campy (Feb 26, 2013)

I think I'll be playing it indoors and outdoors. I really hope I'll meet some people via streetpass when I go on vacation.


----------



## Pickles (Feb 26, 2013)

I wish I'd had my 3DS when I was going on annual work trips.  I never travel for pleasure, so it would have been nice to get some streetpasses outside of Alabama. lol


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 26, 2013)

Hehe, got my AS level exam timetable today, all my exams are before the European release, so New Leaf won't interrupt my revision!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 26, 2013)

I tend to stay outside a lot during the summer. Though I'll still be playing the game and probably on the computer, I'm still outside. lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 26, 2013)

Summers usually have a lot of rainy days though, and I'll be playing this game at night too, so yeah I got time.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm happy it is June, because I won't have school during the summer! I would like it to be sooner, but I am just happy I have a release date!! I hope that I will be pre-ordering it.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that I've started my new job...I wish it was sooner.  Sales is a cutthroat business (which I haven't made much progress in as of yet) and I could really use the laid-back environment of AC.

That said, I am glad that it has a release date...as I've said already in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 26, 2013)

Won't matter that it's releasing in June for me. I'll hopefully have a job by then. |:


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2013)

^_^ I am happy for the release date.
I love AC!

I am also happy for a few other reasons which I won't say in here.


----------



## Lilnoo (Feb 28, 2013)

I was hoping for a closer date but at least we now have a date then just knowing 'Q2'


----------



## MisterM (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm psyched that they've finally announced a release date for Animal Crossing: New Leaf. We've now gone from the suspense of not knowing
when it was coming out to the suspense of waiting for said date.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 1, 2013)

@MisterM: Yup, that pretty much sums it up.

@Dawn: We are both getting waiting fever. LOL!


----------



## Lotus (Mar 2, 2013)

CAN'T WAIT FOR 9th OF JUNE!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 2, 2013)

Lotus said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR 9th OF JUNE!!!


CAN'T WAIT FOR 14th OF JUNE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XenoVII (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm really happy it's June 9th. I'll be finishing my finals and should be graduating the 8th grade  the day it's released in Europe! 

While it's too bad it isn't Pokemon, I'm just as content with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 3, 2013)

XenoVII said:


> While it's too bad it isn't Pokemon, I'm just as content with Animal Crossing.



I know how you feel. As excited as I am for New Leaf, I'm nowhere near as excited for it as I am the new pokemon games coming out in October. lol


----------



## Lotus (Mar 4, 2013)

Are we on slow-motion mode or something?!


----------



## Dikayao (Mar 5, 2013)

gee, im glad there's finally a release date, though that is quite far away from now


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 5, 2013)

June?! That takes so long!


----------



## Mary (Mar 5, 2013)

they definitely took their time giving us a date.


----------



## parasiteeve9 (Mar 6, 2013)

*June is so far away,I'm hoping that maybe if they finish what they have to do to the game that maybe they might release it sooner like maybe may?But at least we finally got a release date now i'm counting down the days!!!*


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 6, 2013)

I doubt they'll go about releasing it SOONER than what they've said. It'd be nice, but I don't really think a game company has ever done something like that before.


----------



## Jemjewel (Mar 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I doubt they'll go about releasing it SOONER than what they've said. It'd be nice, but I don't really think a game company has ever done something like that before.



It's pretty rare and I doubt it will happen with New Leaf. Nintendo tends to stick by their release dates and only pushes them back when necessary (I'm looking at you, Twilight Princess!).


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, I doubt an early release will happen.


----------



## MKInfinite (Mar 6, 2013)

Natsume released Harvest Moon: ANB earlier and it was a big, big mess.
While I like the game a lot, the translation feels rushed since there are some typos here and there, and there's also an untranslated line of text!

So yeah, I prefer if they stick with the release date.


----------



## Eloise (Mar 6, 2013)

Less than 100 days now, I can't wait!


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't really care, as long as I get the game. Usually what some stores do is they ship the game before the release date. I always pre-order stuff and they come like 2 days before release or the day before release 94 days to go!


----------



## Eloise (Mar 7, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I don't really care, as long as I get the game. Usually what some stores do is they ship the game before the release date. I always pre-order stuff and they come like 2 days before release or the day before release 94 days to go!



That would be the best thing ever to get the game a few days before! Can Amazon do that? It mentions to get it on the release date you need to choose first class. I wonder if it could come sooner...


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 7, 2013)

Eloise said:


> That would be the best thing ever to get the game a few days before! Can Amazon do that? It mentions to get it on the release date you need to choose first class. I wonder if it could come sooner...



I don't really like Amazon because they take a LONG time to ship unless you pay extra for 1st class shipping.


----------



## Eloise (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah. That's happened to me before. If I do get it from Amazon, it better be on the release as they promised with first class! If the bundle does come overseas, I wonder if you can preorder that. :/


----------



## Bri (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel so impatient. LOL

I'll be purchasing the Digital Download version. I just wonder how long it'll take to download. o_o


----------



## Kabune (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't wait! This AC seems almost perfect! (Although i wish it had an nes game on it).  I'm gonna pick it up on launch day. I plan playing AC: WW. Also, has their been any news about if the 3DS XL bundle in the US?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> Natsume released Harvest Moon: ANB earlier and it was a big, big mess.
> While I like the game a lot, the translation feels rushed since there are some typos here and there, and there's also an untranslated line of text!
> 
> So yeah, I prefer if they stick with the release date.



True that! Ugh, that was a complete disaster.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 8, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> Natsume released Harvest Moon: ANB earlier and it was a big, big mess.
> While I like the game a lot, the translation feels rushed since there are some typos here and there, and there's also an untranslated line of text!
> 
> So yeah, I prefer if they stick with the release date.



I'm enjoying ANB, but yeah. The translation stuff bothers me. There was one part where there was some blatant error where it was showing game code or something when I was talking to the Harvest Goddess.  For Rebecca's son, they can't decide if they want to spell his name Toni or Tony. Very inconsistent. There's been lots of other things too.

It's still not bad though. To be honest, I've seen way worse. Like Hong Kong subbed versions of Japanese films, and fansubbed versions of some anime. But even if ANB isn't bad, would prefer AC to not be like that. Would definitely rather wait. Especially because AC has much more text than ANB does.


----------



## Pickles (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL Natsume is kind of known for their translation boo-boos. Since the beginning, really. Love me some Natsume, though!


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 8, 2013)

Bri said:


> I feel so impatient. LOL
> 
> I'll be purchasing the Digital Download version. I just wonder how long it'll take to download. o_o



It will take about 45min depending on how much blocks it takes up. >.<


----------



## Octavia (Mar 8, 2013)

Kabune said:


> (Although i wish it had an nes game on it).



You and me both. I found it charming; although in the end I'd forget I was playing a game on a game.


----------



## Bri (Mar 8, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> It will take about 45min depending on how much blocks it takes up. >.<



I think it's something like 5,100-ish blocks, but I'm not sure how that compares to other Digital Download games. I'd be willing to wait an hour or two to download it. It beats having to pick up a copy at the store, I guess. Plus, it's a lot less likely that I'll lose it. (I'm guilty of losing a few game cartridges, flash drives, and keys, but never a DS!)

It'll probably be a gut wrenching hour, though. XD


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 8, 2013)

I think I'll leave it open and downloading (download now is faster than download later) and I'll be playing ACCF until its finished.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2013)

Bri said:


> I think it's something like 5,100-ish blocks, but I'm not sure how that compares to other Digital Download games.



I believe the game is 1GB, so that should be around 8,000 blocks... I'm not sure though, of course.


----------



## Dalie (Mar 12, 2013)

According to this page, it's exactly 8,192 blocks. I found this info a few months ago somewhere else as well but couldn't find that source now.

I haven't still decided if I'm gonna pre-order or buy the digital copy... It's not about the corruption stuff I'm afraid, I just want to figure out which one is faster and possibly cheaper to get it  I hate PAL prices


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 13, 2013)

That's weird. I also thought it was around 5,000 ish blocks since Fire Emblem is supposedly bigger and FE is 8,000+ blocks


----------



## ACLeah (Mar 14, 2013)

oh my gosh so excited!! )


----------



## JCnator (Mar 14, 2013)

In fact, Animal Crossing: New Leaf isn't going to take up 8,192 blocks (as that relied on what is the game card's capacity, which is 1 GB).
My digital Japanese copy took up 5,655 blocks (which is around 710 MB). That's a little more than 1/3 of the capacity of a 2GB SD Card.


----------



## bionic (Mar 14, 2013)

Dalie said:


> According to this page, it's exactly 8,192 blocks. I found this info a few months ago somewhere else as well but couldn't find that source now.
> 
> I haven't still decided if I'm gonna pre-order or buy the digital copy... It's not about the corruption stuff I'm afraid, I just want to figure out which one is faster and possibly cheaper to get it  I hate PAL prices



I pre-ordered it a few days ago.


----------



## ACMenny (Mar 17, 2013)

I am so excited for this game to come out! I have my town planned out already and everything!


----------



## Katharine2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it sad that I've done a countdown to ACNL release on my phone?..


----------



## Sakura0901 (Mar 20, 2013)

Katharine2000 said:


> Is it sad that I've done a countdown to ACNL release on my phone?..


Nope ive got one too ^.^


----------



## Sam (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought this thread would be the most popular thread TBT has ever had, but it's really quiet...


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> I thought this thread would be the most popular thread TBT has ever had, but it's really quiet...



It was at first, but there isn't a whole lot to talk about now that the hype's died down, so it's natural that it would become quiet.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 20, 2013)

My hype for this game is rapidly dying. I'm starting to forget the game since I have a Wii U now.


----------



## Yellow (Mar 21, 2013)

Mmmm I wanted to get the game but since I've accidentally seen too many spoilers, I don't know if I will still buy it... do you think it is still worth it? I feel like I've already experienced half of it xD


----------



## aikatears (Mar 21, 2013)

Yellow said:


> Mmmm I wanted to get the game but since I've accidentally seen too many spoilers, I don't know if I will still buy it... do you think it is still worth it? I feel like I've already experienced half of it xD


watching and playing are two different things, what one person does in their town will be different then what you would do. And really I don't think of this game as one that has spoilers since it has no real story. so buy it and make it your town yours


----------



## Yellow (Mar 21, 2013)

aikatears said:


> watching and playing are two different things, what one person does in their town will be different then what you would do. And really I don't think of this game as one that has spoilers since it has no real story. so buy it and make it your town yours



Thank you for answering me 
So do you think it will be different? Maybe you're right... well I hope so, it would be such a pity to have ruined this game for me! 
I already know what happens on the harvest festival, I know that there's a flower shop, that the town tree grows very high, what happens with crystals and... sob... how to find resetti's home :/
Isn't it all, right? :s


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 21, 2013)

Yellow said:


> Thank you for answering me
> So do you think it will be different? Maybe you're right... well I hope so, it would be such a pity to have ruined this game for me!
> I already know what happens on the harvest festival, I know that there's a flower shop, that the town tree grows very high, what happens with crystals and... sob... how to find resetti's home :/
> Isn't it all, right? :s



There's WAY more to the game than that. You haven't seen the majority of the secrets that are in the game. In fact, you can find out most of that in the trailers released by Nintendo.

Don't worry about spoiling yourself . From what I've seen, it's the best Animal Crossing yet, and it would be a shame if you missed out on it just because you know stuff about it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2013)

You also have to consider the fact that there will be holidays and events that you haven't seen, because they aren't in the JP version.


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2013)

Yea. Sometimes I feel really bad for watching so much of the Japanese gameplay and knowing 90% of the games content, but then I think about it and I don't think that'll happen


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 22, 2013)

Part of the fun in animal crossing is making the town your own. That's something you can't get out of just watching game play videos online. I'd wager that most of the features that you've already learned are just things that you would have likely discovered in your first week or two of playing. 

Animal Crossing isn't supposed to be a game that you just play for a week or pass in 15 hours, its an ongoing experience. The real rewards dont come until later when all the love and time you put into your town starts to show


----------



## Yellow (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you 
Maybe I'm too worried  it will be fun to rediscover things myself 
I didn't think about the festivals! I hope we get somethingin europe, maybe they won't be as many as the japanese ones, but a few of them would be nice :3
PS: Gandalf your message made me so excited! my own little town to take care of


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 23, 2013)

Yellow said:


> PS: Gandalf your message made me so excited! my own little town to take care of



yessss~ ooh Animal Crossing feels ; A ;


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 24, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Yea. Sometimes I feel really bad for watching so much of the Japanese gameplay and knowing 90% of the games content, but then I think about it and I don't think that'll happen



Same here. Plus, there's a "special feature" coming to the American version of the game, so that's completely new.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, the special feature will make it fun too!
Since no one else is getting it but American players or people who buy the American version of the game!


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 24, 2013)

You know, I wonder if the special feature will be voice chat in the NA games.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Same here. Plus, there's a "special feature" coming to the American version of the game, so that's completely new.



Not to be rude but it's kinda obvious that the 'special feature' will just be something like getting streetpass houses over spotpass; it''s not going to be a huge phenomonom that'll change American game play completely from the Japanese gameplay


----------



## Yellow (Mar 25, 2013)

It is still something to be  curious of, animal crossing has more or less the same routine anyway xD
I'm from europe nonetheless so it doesn't affect me xD there are a lot of japanes tourists where I live so I bet I'll be getting tons of AC streetpasses haha xD


----------



## aikatears (Mar 29, 2013)

I am now hoping in the next ND that Na tells us something about this feature cause atm, due to a poster on acc...I want to poke my eyes out or hit my head of the insanely of some of that person posts.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

What they'd say on ACC? o.o


----------



## aikatears (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> What they'd say on ACC? o.o


The person is claiming they are working on the game and that there will not be any cross region town visiting.

here are a few statements:


> I can only repeat it: There won't be any cross-continental town visiting.
> 
> I mean, are you even serious or kidding us? South Korea and Japan are both on the same continent and both in the same region (East-Asia). Both Japan and South Korea have the same region-locked Nintendo 3DS models. It is absolutely no surprise that Japanese player can visit Korean players. Korea once belonged to Japan as Japan ruled Korea (they were once one country) in the 20th century.
> 
> Germany and France are in Europe and therefore located in another region than South Korea and Japan. EU/NA will not be able to visit SK/JP.





> You can play other 3DS games via wifi-connection regardless of their origin because these 3DS games are no-culture games.
> 
> You can play for example Mario Kart 7 with no cross-continental barrier because it has no country-specific culture. Mario Kart 7 JP, EU and NA have exactly the SAME features therefore cross-continental town visiting is possible. Furthermore MK7 was released in the SAME WEEK in JP, EU and NA, it was meant to be played globally.
> 
> AC: NL however totally differs from other games. It has culture, different holidays, traditions, it IS country-specific. Also the late release dates are evidence that the gameplay will be changed and new features added and others left out. It will be DIFFERENT and therefore cross-continental town-visting will not be able. Nintendo didn't want to disappoint players so they didn't say it won't be impossibe. Also it is exaggerated to say that Nintendo wants to connect AC players with different cultures. I'm sure players in Hiroshima and Nagasaki are not keen on ever visiting an American town.





> Sure they will. They will replace or completely throw away japanese items. One more reason why there won't be any cross-continental town visiting.





> I'm working on the following aspect: Westernization of gameplay & adjustment of holidays. Well, it's no surprise you didn't knew it, almost nobody knows it. My team had to sign a deal that clearly states that I am not allowed to talk about it until it is released



I had to write a email to nintendo cause yea this will not end well if enough people see it as fact. oh and I see it as trolling cause really?!?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2013)

> South Korea and Japan are both on the same continent



Last I checked, Japan was comprised entirely of islands. =p


ACC is the worst place to look for any information. The rumors and troll posts are considered just as much as the actual legit information.

There isn't going to be any region locking, and it would be counter productive to take content out of a game when it was already in there to start off with. Unless Nintendo has specifically said it, don't believe it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

99% of the time someone claims to work for something game/show related on the internet, they're probably lying.

Take it with a grain of salt, especially if it's on a site like ACC. I can't see someone who actually works on the game joining a site like that. It's hardly professional looking.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> 99% of the time someone claims to work for something game/show related on the internet, they're probably lying.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt, especially if it's on a site like ACC. I can't see someone who actually works on the game joining a site like that. It's hardly professional looking.



"My friend's step dad works for Nintendo and I'll get him to block your 3DS account from getting online!"

"Oh yeah? My mom's friend's brother's aunt twice removed is friends with Iwata and she told her nephew to tell his sister to tell my mom to tell you that ACNL actually stands for Animal Crossing: "NOPE" Luigi. You'll only be able to play as Luigi and all furniture is green and all the neighbors wear Luigi hats."

ACC in a nutshell.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

> Both Japan and South Korea have the same region-locked Nintendo 3DS models.



Umm I'm pretty sure they're different?

- Also I'd just like to point out, *****ing about another forum is kinda stupid and immature


----------



## aikatears (Mar 29, 2013)

yea I am holding back from posting a respond to that due to it will be modded...alot. going to think happy thoughts very very happy thoughts now


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought region locking was only related to what region of games your 3DS can play?


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I thought region locking was only related to what region of games your 3DS can play?



me too but idno for some reasons my head thinks Japan and Korea are different, they're the same region, but different languages, that's why. Idno


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Of course, same could be said for Europe and its myriad of tongues.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 29, 2013)

Eh, that person is an obvious idiot. We have been able to visit other countries from WW, why stop now? And yeah, I doubt someone who worked for Nintendo who was told to not say anything would go there and publicly announce they worked for Nintendo.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I thought region locking was only related to what region of games your 3DS can play?



Region locking can refer to online games that lock what regions you can play with online.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2013)

South Korea is a separate 3DS region from Japan. Hong Kong and Taiwan are considered part of the Japan 3DS region though.

NTSC-U (North America, Singapore, Malaysia and the Philippines)
PAL (Europe and Oceania)
NTSC-J (Japan, Hong Kong and Taiwan)
South Korea


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Region locking can refer to online games that lock what regions you can play with online.



Yeah I'm aware of that, just have never heard of this being the case for Nintendo games. Except this latest Monster Hunter game which is waiting for a patch before it allows EU-NA play


----------



## aikatears (Mar 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Eh, that person is an obvious idiot. We have been able to visit other countries from WW, why stop now? And yeah, I doubt someone who worked for Nintendo who was told to not say anything would go there and publicly announce they worked for Nintendo.



person is also a very very bad troll
http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/5743155/1/Resetti
somehow i feel better.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Yeah I'm aware of that, just have never heard of this being the case for Nintendo games. Except this latest Monster Hunter game which is waiting for a patch before it allows EU-NA play



Yeah, but that's not really Nintendo's doing. Capcom likes their MH games not to have cross-region play, or to just not release them outside of Japan at all. lol

Other than that, yeah. Nintendo's first party games tend to be worldwide online.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

Justin said:


> South Korea is a separate 3DS region from Japan. Hong Kong and Taiwan are considered part of the Japan 3DS region though.
> 
> NTSC-U (North America, Singapore, Malaysia and the Philippines)
> PAL (Europe and Oceania)
> ...



Isn't China separate, too?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 29, 2013)

@ Aikatears
Oh jeez I know. I saw that too and I'm just sitting here and go
*look at profile*
22 year old?

Really? Is your life so pathetically boring hat you have to try and crush little kids hopes on a board on the Internet?

:/


----------



## JCnator (Mar 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> @ Aikatears
> Oh jeez I know. I saw that too and I'm just sitting here and go
> *look at profile*
> 22 year old?
> ...



Just by reading her username and a few posts, you can tell she's actually a blatant troll. Only the most naive users would still fall into the trap...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh I could tell, I just needed to make sure she was a kid. Which I'm now guessing she is and just put a fake age


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 30, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Isn't China separate, too?



Most videogame platforms are illegal in China. 
You aren't allowed to play videogames there.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 30, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Most videogame platforms are illegal in China.
> You aren't allowed to play videogames there.



While it's on subject, you pretty much aren't allowed to do anything in China. Pretty depressing for the people living there.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> While it's on subject, you pretty much aren't allowed to do anything in China. Pretty depressing for the people living there.



I'd rather be in China than North Korea though :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> While it's on subject, you pretty much aren't allowed to do anything in China. Pretty depressing for the people living there.


I swear I've seen Chinese 3DS models?



oath2order said:


> I'd rather be in China than North Korea though :/


Hey. North and South Korea have ended their feud it was on the radio


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I swear I've seen Chinese 3DS models?
> 
> 
> Hey. North and South Korea have ended their feud it was on the radio



I mean I guess but no you're wrong


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I swear I've seen Chinese 3DS models?



Yeah, there are Chinese 3DS models released under another company called iQue. I think they are their own region lock but I might be wrong.

http://www.ique.com/3ds/pressrelease_3dsxl.html


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I mean I guess but no you're wrong


O i just heard it on the radio when i was driving



Justin said:


> Yeah, there are Chinese 3DS models released under another company called iQue. I think they are their own region lock but I might be wrong.
> 
> http://www.ique.com/3ds/pressrelease_3dsxl.html


Oh. Eww those models are ugly


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

I think Pyongyang and Seoul are anything but buddies


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll be getting on June 14th at earliest because I live in England. I'm really excited for this, the box looks awesome so I think I'll be getting a physical copy.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

Would GAME do a midnight release for this lol?


----------



## Anna (Mar 31, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Would GAME do a midnight release for this lol?



I wouldn't of thought so


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I think Pyongyang and Seoul are anything but buddies



BAHAHAHAHA FOR SOME REASON THAT'S REALLY FUNNY.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't think gamestop or eb games are doing midnight releases for New Leaf.
Even if you got the bundle or the game/guide combo.


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2013)

Nearly 72 days for Europe!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 3, 2013)

I was so disappointed last year when I realized the release date of January 3rd was only a placeholder date!   But at least we have an official date now.  I am going to buy this the day it releases in the US!   Only two more months to wait!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> Nearly 72 days for Europe!



The US and Europe are lucky to get it in June!  I heard that Canada gets it in September.   Is that true?  If so, I feel bad for them!


----------



## aikatears (Apr 3, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> The US and Europe are lucky to get it in June!  I heard that Canada gets it in September.   Is that true?  If so, I feel bad for them!


no think Canada will get it on June 9


----------



## Mint (Apr 3, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> The US and Europe are lucky to get it in June!  I heard that Canada gets it in September.   Is that true?  If so, I feel bad for them!



We always get games the same day the USA does. 

And this confirms it: http://www.ebgames.ca/games/animal-crossing-3ds/309890 (that's read as June 9th, not September 6th.)


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 3, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> The US and Europe are lucky to get it in June!  I heard that Canada gets it in September.   Is that true?  If so, I feel bad for them!



Don't scare me like that. I would drive across the border just to get it on June 9th if I had to.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2013)

There is a reason it's NA instead of US. =p

North America consists of the US and CA as a whole region. We get the same release dates for everything.


----------



## Mint (Apr 3, 2013)

Many seem to forget that it's the NA release.  I keeping seeing "American version" in some places.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 3, 2013)

aikatears said:


> The person is claiming they are working on the game and that there will not be any cross region town visiting.
> 
> here are a few statements:
> 
> I had to write a email to nintendo cause yea this will not end well if enough people see it as fact. oh and I see it as trolling cause really?!?



I'm 99% sure that's wrong, because you could visit EU & JPN towns in City Folk... the Prima guide even suggested it so you could get the special Holiday items!


----------



## Mint (Apr 3, 2013)

aikatears said:
			
		

> The person is claiming they are working on the game and that there will not be any cross region town visiting.
> 
> here are a few statements:
> 
> I had to write a email to nintendo cause yea this will not end well if enough people see it as fact. oh and I see it as trolling cause really?!?


Japanese and Korean towns can connect with each other, so that is wrong.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish I didn't know about this game (Animal Crossing New Leaf, not the other Animal Crossing's) until around about now. I wouldn't have to be so impatient as I am and I wouldn't have spoilt myself so much.
I don't even know how I found out about this game, it's been so long.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I wish I didn't know about this game (Animal Crossing New Leaf, not there other Animal Crossing's) until around about now. I wouldn't have to be so impatient as I am and I wouldn't have spoilt myself so much.
> I don't even know how I found out about this game, it's been so long.



When I first found out about the game, I completely ignored it since I didn't have my 3DS at that time, and then when I got my 3DS, I began to worry that it was already released and people got bored of it and no longer played it, lol. I was very happy it wasn't released.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 6, 2013)

This was the game that solidified my decision to get a 3DS, because I was on the fence before then. When E3 rolled around and showed footage for Animal Crossing and Paper Mario, I knew I had to get one. I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

AC:NL is what got me to get the 3DS too, though there were other games that pushed me to get one too.
I wish I would've gotten the blue one though, cause I've seen some really cool Tumblr posts with a Blue 3DS that has a clear case over it with the AC:NL Box Art Scene Decal on it. Dang it looks so good, but so awful on a Black 3DS.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> AC:NL is what got me to get the 3DS too, though there were other games that pushed me to get one too.
> I wish I would've gotten the blue one though, cause I've seen some really cool Tumblr posts with a Blue 3DS that has a clear case over it with the AC:NL Box Art Scene Decal on it. Dang it looks so good, but so awful on a Black 3DS.



Sucks that I have a black 3DS then lol


----------



## Sora (Apr 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> AC:NL is what got me to get the 3DS too, though there were other games that pushed me to get one too.
> I wish I would've gotten the blue one though, cause I've seen some really cool Tumblr posts with a Blue 3DS that has a clear case over it with the AC:NL Box Art Scene Decal on it. Dang it looks so good, but so awful on a Black 3DS.



Lucky me . I have a really cool Twilight Princess skin on mine right now though so I may not take that off for a while.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Apr 7, 2013)

Am I the only one waiting for the bundle? I hate it, because I'm so excited for the game. But if I don't have the 3DSXL yet, I can't play it. So for me it feels like I'm still waiting for the release date...


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 7, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Am I the only one waiting for the bundle? I hate it, because I'm so excited for the game. But if I don't have the 3DSXL yet, I can't play it. So for me it feels like I'm still waiting for the release date...



Nope I'm still waiting!  I have a blue 3ds though, but I got it before I knew about NL.  I think I'll be buying if it omes out even if its after the game releases.


----------



## Octavia (Apr 7, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Am I the only one waiting for the bundle? I hate it, because I'm so excited for the game. But if I don't have the 3DSXL yet, I can't play it. So for me it feels like I'm still waiting for the release date...



I couldn't stand the wait any longer and got the pink/white XL. At least if the bundle doesn't come out, you can always put a decal over it to look like the poptart.


----------



## Nami (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm waiting for it, but I have a 3ds xl already. I'll be passing it to my boyfriend though. I can't believe he is interested in AC again, but I can't wait! ! I really hope the xl does come out.. oh well. We will have to get a second xl anyway if we wanna play together.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> "My friend's step dad works for Nintendo and I'll get him to block your 3DS account from getting online!"
> 
> "Oh yeah? My mom's friend's brother's aunt twice removed is friends with Iwata and she told her nephew to tell his sister to tell my mom to tell you that ACNL actually stands for Animal Crossing: "NOPE" Luigi. You'll only be able to play as Luigi and all furniture is green and all the neighbors wear Luigi hats."
> 
> ACC in a nutshell.



Bravo Gallows you just made me spit my tea out. That was hilarious and very true!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 8, 2013)

aikatears said:


> yea I am holding back from posting a respond to that due to it will be modded...alot. going to think happy thoughts very very happy thoughts now



Ugh, do what I did and leave.  I've never looked back, everyone is much friendlier here (and I just wrote something in response to another poster which may or may not be modded, I'M SO SORRRRRYYYYYY if it does, I don't think it was that bad as I wouldn't have posted it otherwise!).  I emailed the mods, changed my on file email to trigger a password reset request and locked my self out.  Deliberately.  Best decision.  EVER!


----------



## aikatears (Apr 8, 2013)

ok was checking the eshop to see if the new video was up there, when i saw the price they have for the game. 34.99 
i am guessing this is the retail price for the game and not discount most thought.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 9, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Am I the only one waiting for the bundle? I hate it, because I'm so excited for the game. But if I don't have the 3DSXL yet, I can't play it. So for me it feels like I'm still waiting for the release date...



Nope. I'm holding onto my 3DS until the bundle comes out. If it doesn't, guess I'll just upgrade to an ordinary XL.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

Can I start my Fan-freaking now? *holding it in*
I'm trying to not let the tension get to me but I'm so wanting to just freak and say stuff.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 12, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Can I start my Fan-freaking now? *holding it in*
> I'm trying to not let the tension get to me but I'm so wanting to just freak and say stuff.



I think so.  I'm super happy that we're under 60 days!  Imagine how it's gonna feel when we get past the 30-day mark...


----------



## bionic (Apr 13, 2013)

Just found out that it's released after all my exams... perfect...


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 13, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> Just found out that it's released after all my exams... perfect...



Lucky. It's released the day before my exams start. In other words, I'm going to have to jam my Saturday with studying, so I can leave my Sunday open for New Leaf. (I know... it's a bad thing to do... Animal Crossing is a sickness)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 13, 2013)

I am now a very happy person c:


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I am now a very happy person c:



I am now a very jealous person. c:


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I am now a very jealous person. c:



XD AWWW you want one? I can let you have... Ummm... The... Umm...




Yeah I can't bring myself to ;-;


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 3315
> 
> I am now a very happy person c:



I'm also a very Jealous person.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 13, 2013)

What...what is in those capsules? Were the Styluses in them?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> What...what is in those capsules? Were the Styluses in them?


Yes, they come in 3 pieces you have to connect (only two need connecting)
The back piece (which is the little emblem and the colored piece), the clear part that says Nintendo 3DS on it which is the tip, and the cap for it which is how I'm carrying it around


----------



## aikatears (Apr 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 3315
> 
> 
> I am now a very happy person c:


So want those, would be perfect thing to use. Kinda of hoping Nintendo world will have them


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 13, 2013)

I think NW will have some type of commemoration. If I hear about NW doing something, I'll just go there for the trip and street passes lol my copy Is already paid off and being sent from best buy


----------



## Toeto (Apr 16, 2013)

59 more days.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 16, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> Just found out that it's released after all my exams... perfect...


I just found out that it is also released after my final exams and just under two weeks before I break up for a 9 week summer holiday.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 17, 2013)

Only 52 days 17 hours & 17 minutes until I can get the game... 

CURSE MY MALL FOR OPENING AT 11 AM ON SUNDAYS! I might not be able to get the game until, like, 3 o' clock because my family goes to Church @ 12 and Church and the Mall are in opposite directions of each other. :c And then we get home around 1:45 because my pastor always talks *a lot* about upcoming Church Events, and then we have to eat lunch, stuff like that....
Maybe I can drag my parents to 10 am service instead....


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf will be a gift to myself if I do well in my studies. *-*
That's a lie, I'm going to buy it no matter what.


----------



## bionic (Apr 18, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I just found out that it is also released after my final exams and just under two weeks before I break up for a 9 week summer holiday.



Everything seems to have fallen together perfectly, despite the long wait.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf will be a gift to myself if I do well in my studies. *-*
> That's a lie, I'm going to buy it no matter what.



Hah!  that made me laugh.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 19, 2013)

HURRY UP JUNE!!!!!!!


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 19, 2013)

50 days for NA!!!!


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 20, 2013)

Less than 50 days to go!!  We're almost at the one month mark! Time's gone by so fast..
Haha, remember when everyone was like; "OMG ONLY 114 MORE DAYS 'TILL JUNE 9!!!!!!!"


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank god I pre-ordered it on boxing day~


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 20, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Less than 50 days to go!!  We're almost at the one month mark! Time's gone by so fast..
> Haha, remember when everyone was like; "OMG ONLY 114 MORE DAYS 'TILL JUNE 9!!!!!!!"



That's incredible!  Time has flown by so fast. It doesn't even feel like we got the release date that long ago to me


----------



## Lyla (Apr 20, 2013)

I am so excited for this and it comes out on the exact day of my last day of college. I will be free of education and free of the long horrendous wait for my favourite game to come out. :3


----------



## blushingangels (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh man, June 9th is perfect timing. I'm leaving for a two week trip to Japan on June 10th.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 20, 2013)

blushingangels said:


> Oh man, June 9th is perfect timing. I'm leaving for a two week trip to Japan on June 10th.



Streetpass all the people!


----------



## blushingangels (Apr 20, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Streetpass all the people!



I sure hope to. Mostly I'm just worried about being too absorbed in the game.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Apr 20, 2013)

blushingangels said:


> I sure hope to. Mostly I'm just worried about being too absorbed in the game.



Your Happy Home Showcase will be filled up by the end of the trip. There's LOTS of people to pass there. I wish that was the case here.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2013)

blushingangels said:


> Oh man, June 9th is perfect timing. I'm leaving for a two week trip to Japan on June 10th.



Sweet. I hope you have fun here. If you're going to be in one of the big cities, like Tokyo or Osaka, you're guaranteed to get a ton of street passes.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 21, 2013)

48 days!  YEAH!


----------



## TomoEGoto (Apr 21, 2013)

This wait is driving me nuts!~

Sure it's almost May and I'll be off for the Summer, but then after all is said, I still have two weeks until the release.

... Although I don't know what theme to do my town for the Dream Mansion...

Hm, I don't think my town is popular in terms of 3DS, I have been only lucky a couple of times and majority are from store displays and my sister. Hopefully, though, that with the release of the game that more people may own a 3DS.


----------



## Joey (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm getting Luigi's Mansion 2 soon so hopefully that will keep me busy till New Leaf comes out.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 22, 2013)

I really should play my Luigis Mansion 2. It was a gift that I have yet to even take out its clear packaging


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 22, 2013)

Once my copy of LM2 arrives, I'll be using that to kinda sorta bide my time for NL. Of course I'll be doing other things, but that'll help.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 22, 2013)

Only 47 more days!  
I just started taking a Spanish Course online, that should help with the wait.  And I'm starting Tennis next Monday, and I'll be studying for finals.

I feel bad for people in EU & AUS. Europe has to wait 52 more days and Australia as to wait 53 more days. And us Americans/Canadians will be playing it before them, posting pics.. it'll be hard for them~


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm quite happy to wait an extra week. At least we'll know for sure if the face guides are accurate!


----------



## Anna (Apr 23, 2013)

Not that long only 5 days difference


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 25, 2013)

44 DDDAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYSSSSSS


----------



## NinjanaMin (Apr 25, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Only 47 more days!
> I just started taking a Spanish Course online, that should help with the wait.  And I'm starting Tennis next Monday, and I'll be studying for finals.
> 
> I feel bad for people in EU & AUS. Europe has to wait 52 more days and Australia as to wait 53 more days. And us Americans/Canadians will be playing it before them, posting pics.. it'll be hard for them~



Im taking leave from the internet when you guys get it!  That way I cant spoil much for myself!! haha


----------



## Peoki (Apr 25, 2013)

A little over a month left for NA players! Seems like just yesterday when NoA officially announced the release date.  I'm nearly done with finals (one left to go!!) and been rewatching Gundam Seed to pass the time. hah


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 25, 2013)

Paid it off today and have the receipt sitting in my case.. now to wait out the 44 days and some hours until I can pick it up


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 27, 2013)

Only 43 days, 1 minute and 30 seconds until I can pick it up...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

OMG! Getting more and more excited!


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 28, 2013)

42 days, 28 minutes...

JUNE 9, HURRY PLEEEEASE D:


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

Only 41 days 13 hours and 15 mins for midnight digital release!


----------



## Suiumuounu (Apr 28, 2013)

All of you have so much luck. We in Germany must wait 47 days until it is going to release here.


----------



## Anna (Apr 28, 2013)

Everything seems to be coming together now though, it makes it feel closer


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't wait to come back in a few months and reminisce on all the impatience in here back from the 100's days lol


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm interested in seeing how many new people we get.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm interested in seeing how many new people we get.



I just hope it isn't a bunch of the kids from ACC or something.

Also, 41 days!


----------



## Lisha (Apr 28, 2013)

*flails*


----------



## Fame (Apr 28, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I just hope it isn't a bunch of the kids from ACC or something.
> 
> Also, 41 days!



we've already had one kiddie from acc whom i hate because of their general ignorance find their way over here, i hope no one else does >.<


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Fame said:


> we've already had one kiddie from acc whom i hate because of their general ignorance find their way over here, i hope no one else does >.<



Perhaps we should go out and get red hammers in real life....


----------



## Lyla (Apr 28, 2013)

What is so bad about people from ACC? I'm ignorant to the subject so please do fill me in ha. 

So excited for this game and the beautiful 3ds xl and figurine I shall be getting with it. My boyfriend is buying me some ADORABLE animal crossing plushies too. So much cuteness. <3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

ACC just has a huge portion of it made up of arrogant kids who think they know it all just because they did a quick google search. Or they base their info from other AC games instead of actually bothering to ask or even look for actual, up to date information.
Now, not everyone from their is like that, but even some of the adults over there think they know better just because they've never had a certain problem or just because they're "older" makes them correct.
There are a few good people there though. I silently hope the good ones find their way here <_>


I think I have enough ACNL stuff for now xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

Lyla said:


> What is so bad about people from ACC? I'm ignorant to the subject so please do fill me in ha.
> 
> So excited for this game and the beautiful 3ds xl and figurine I shall be getting with it. My boyfriend is buying me some ADORABLE animal crossing plushies too. So much cuteness. <3



They are more strict on censoring things, the general community seems to be pretty awful(both with arguments online and reports of hackers in AC games). There's probably more, and they are generally slower at getting information, like yesterday I saw a thread was recently posted about tree trunk designs and everyone freaked out and had no idea until that moment.

But, I don't really want to judge them, some of them I'm sure are really friendly.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> ACC just has a huge portion of it made up of arrogant kids who think they know it all just because they did a quick google search. Or they base their info from other AC games instead of actually bothering to ask or even look for actual, up to date information.
> Now, not everyone from their is like that, but even some of the adults over there think they know better just because they've never had a certain problem or just because they're "older" makes them correct.
> There are a few good people there though. I silently hope the good ones find their way here <_>
> 
> I think I have enough ACNL stuff for now xD



I actually have to admit to having found this forum from ACC, and don't personally class myself as some arrogant kid. >_<


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

Notice how I said a "huge portion, not all."
And "Now, not everyone from there is like that"


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Sam said:


> I actually have to admit to having found this forum from ACC, and don't personally class myself as some arrogant kid. >_<



Not all of them are, but for the most part they come in and are like **** YEAH ****ING ANIMALS AND **** I WOULD *** AND **** AND **** AND **** and it goes on and on.

It's like watching Dane Cook.  It was funny the first time, and I was a bit younger, and now I just want to throw him off a cliff.  That's what a lot of ACC is.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think it's necessarily the member's faults that ACC is the way it is. I know there are people on both websites, and I don't want us to be coming off as jerks because I know that there are some nice people on ACC, and it's probably the majority.

The problem comes from the fact that the people who run the site are really inconsistent. On one hand, they censor everything that they deem offensive, and that can range from swearing at someone, to just pointing out that someone is incorrect. On the other hand, they completely ignore the things that actually cause flame wars. One of the big debates on there was the infamous Europe vs. NA debate, which we hardly got here. But on ACC if someone just mentioned their country a flame war would start out, and the mods would do absolutely nothing about it. The main page is also just constantly crowded with overdone topics, and the mods don't close any of them, nor do they attempt to merge or change them.

So the problem isn't so much that everyone on there is nasty. It's just the fact that the nasty people don't get punished, so they get to run their mouth off and make everyone else look bad.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 28, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I don't think it's necessarily the member's faults that ACC is the way it is. I know there are people on both websites, and I don't want us to be coming off as jerks because I know that there are some nice people on ACC, and it's probably the majority.
> 
> The problem comes from the fact that the people who run the site are really inconsistent. On one hand, they censor everything that they deem offensive, and that can range from swearing at someone, to just pointing out that someone is incorrect. On the other hand, they completely ignore the things that actually cause flame wars. One of the big debates on there was the infamous Europe vs. NA debate, which we hardly got here. But on ACC if someone just mentioned their country a flame war would start out, and the mods would do absolutely nothing about it. The main page is also just constantly crowded with overdone topics, and the mods don't close any of them, nor do they attempt to merge or change them.
> 
> So the problem isn't so much that everyone on there is nasty. It's just the fact that the nasty people don't get punished, so they get to run their mouth off and make everyone else look bad.




All I was saying is that this board does not behave like the other in the aspect that most people here are pretty respectful.  Mods or not, many members on ACC still do start mess just for the heck of it.  Those are things I don't like.

Also I'm not saying it's all of them, because it isn't, I just don't want TBT to become so overwhelmed with douchebaggery that I have to filter through it every time I come on.

But I do agree that their mods super suck, and are probably the reason the members behave like d-bags.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 28, 2013)

A community is either as good as its members and staff. A good 70% of the members are not the type of people I would wifi in a game with; whether it be by annoyance, maturity, behavior, or other things. The staff is just as terrible. Of course, I'm not speaking upon the entirety of ACC, but a big majority of it that I've seen for myself. That being said, ACC isn't all bad, it's just TBT is a lot more to my preferred taste of people.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

> I am becoming increasingly disappointed with the community and staff on Animal Crossing Community, my previous site. From the community's position of "I want everything for free!" to the staff's absolute refusal to change, it is becoming ridiculous. I am not impressed with their assumption that everybody who plays the game is a child. Most of the people I have seen on the site are teenagers, yet they still will not let real-world discussions occur because of the handful of under-13 forum users on the site.



That's my opinion of that site. And honestly, it's not just the young people. I don't know what it is compared to this forum, but the members here tend to regard themselves with a bit more maturity and better behavior (with a few exceptions, of course)


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

I try to behavior as appropriately as possible online.

I don't tend to get into fights, use curse words, flame a person, or spam people online.

There is the rare chance that I do get into any fights but if I do get into any they are normally resolved by me and the person I am talking to within a day.


----------



## revika (Apr 29, 2013)

@oath- That is EXACTLY my issue with acc. The extent they take to censor simple reality makes me disgusted.


----------



## Lisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Pre-ordered the special 3DS XL today. ; u; <3333


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 29, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I don't think it's necessarily the member's faults that ACC is the way it is. I know there are people on both websites, and I don't want us to be coming off as jerks because I know that there are some nice people on ACC, and it's probably the majority.
> 
> The problem comes from the fact that the people who run the site are really inconsistent. On one hand, they censor everything that they deem offensive, and that can range from swearing at someone, to just pointing out that someone is incorrect. On the other hand, they completely ignore the things that actually cause flame wars. One of the big debates on there was the infamous Europe vs. NA debate, which we hardly got here. But on ACC if someone just mentioned their country a flame war would start out, and the mods would do absolutely nothing about it. The main page is also just constantly crowded with overdone topics, and the mods don't close any of them, nor do they attempt to merge or change them.
> 
> So the problem isn't so much that everyone on there is nasty. It's just the fact that the nasty people don't get punished, so they get to run their mouth off and make everyone else look bad.



Thank you! Ever since I found this board, I've been wondering why there was all this hate for ACC. It was the very first Animal Crossing site I joined when I first got into the series and started playing Wild World. Back then I found it extremely helpful and a wonderful community, so I've been so startled to find such animosity on here towards the site. I made some amazing friends and helped other members, although now I mostly stick to PTs. I do agree that a lot of the members on the board aren't the most mature, and a majority like to blow things way out of proportion. The mods definitely need to step it up. But honestly, that could happen to any community on the internet. Unfortunately, the internet is where idiots like to spend all their time, and some found their way to ACC. Just don't be so quick to bunch us all together and label everyone as immature children. There are still some good members on ACC, they're just hiding. :3


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 29, 2013)

40 days, 17 hours, 3 minutes until I can get my physical copy..

So close, yet so far. ;-;


----------



## Yellow (Apr 30, 2013)

After not wanting the game anymore for 4 weeks, now I'm excited again! yay! 
But... it is too early! I should have kept hating it more, now I'll have to wait


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> But I do agree that their mods super suck, and are probably the reason the members behave like d-bags.



I left ACC for here.  Why?  I stepped into a thread that had members ganging up on someone just because they refused to play with anyone who cheated in the game (TT or hacking etc) which is his prerogative as he is entitled to play with whoever he wants to, ad the members were really going to town on this poor kid (only in his early teens) and I told them to ignore him, not play with him if they think his opinion is stupid etc and I reported them to the mods too.  The mods told me they could see why the kid was getting picked on as his point of view was stupid and they were right to be calling him names?  eh lolwut???

Final straw was a girl telling me I was wrong to want the guidebook (despite me not getting internet access during the week after work, only on weekends so I needed the point of reference to hand) as I might drop it down the toilet and it was a waste of my money.  I told her I wasn?t likely to be dropping it down the toilet and somehow the comment got reported and I got a warning for being aggressive towards members.  So I replied to the warning telling them exactly what I thought and that the mods were far too young to be doing the job they had and were encouraging bullying blah blah blah.  Changed my email address to a fake one which triggered a password reset (so I couldn?t ever access my account again) and left.  I don?t want to know what they thought of my last email correspondence as I basically blasted them and told them they were not protecting vulnerable members by promoting the type of culture they were and giving a massive list of perpetrators.  Wow they must have loved sharing that round themselves.

TLDR:  Don?t bother, I?m only ranting!!!


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been a member here since 2008 and never had a problem here, everyone is friendly


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 30, 2013)

39 more days!

I'm getting out my drawing pads now!
Gonna try to draw something to past a-bit of the waiting time!


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 1, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> 39 more days!
> 
> I'm getting out my drawing pads now!
> Gonna try to draw something to past a-bit of the waiting time!



I started an AC drawing, adding a drawing a day.  I need to find that, this was waaaay back near the beginning of the release date time.  I drew a balloon present, pond, Nook, Blathers, Celeste, a tree, fruit, a fishing rod, blah blah blah I can't remember the rest!


----------



## Stargirl (May 1, 2013)

Only 38 more days!


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 2, 2013)

I am disappointed right now...
I had New Leaf preordered today and the guy at BB said 





> You should be lucky you preordered it. It's an unpopular title. Generally if a game is unpopular we don't get any shipments in lest for preorders.


 and I was so shocked when he told me the popular games were. One of them being GTAV. 

Even if I did get the game preordered I'm still a bit disappointed about the fact that just because NL doesn't have weapons and mass destruction, it's not a popular title--at least around here that is. 

/end rant.

A few more exams and I'll be ready for NL.


----------



## aikatears (May 2, 2013)

just have a friend that ask what was the appeal of Animal crossing...was so hard to put in words...he doesnt like life sims but I have a feeling if he gets into the game he would get it.


----------



## JLou (May 2, 2013)

I always have such a hard time answering that question because the game has so many things.. I have to admit that I wasn't sure about it at first myself, but my friend talked me into it and it didn't take more than an hour to get totally sucked into it and.. Well now I'm totally obsessed! 



aikatears said:


> just have a friend that ask what was the appeal of Animal crossing...was so hard to put in words...he doesnt like life sims but I have a feeling if he gets into the game he would get it.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 2, 2013)

Bea said:


> A longer wait than I'd have likes but we've reached the Holy Grail.



The Holy Grail for AC lovers! Now I have to convince my cousin to let me play New Leaf on her 3DS.


----------



## asianthunder2645 (May 3, 2013)

Super excited for this game to come out. I've been waiting so long!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 3, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> I am disappointed right now...
> I had New Leaf preordered today and the guy at BB said  and I was so shocked when he told me the popular games were. One of them being GTAV.
> 
> Even if I did get the game preordered I'm still a bit disappointed about the fact that just because NL doesn't have weapons and mass destruction, it's not a popular title--at least around here that is.



Animal Crossing has never been popular outside of Japan. To be honest, I don't see other countries getting the crazy sales Japan got with this game. But I could end up surprised. 

It's not a Mario or a Call of Duty or a Grand Theft Auto or a Madden or a Final Fantasy. Heck, it's not even as popular as The Sims. I'm not really sure why. I don't care for The Sims because it's too much like real life. Animal Crossing is still different from real life enough that it can be relaxing to me and lets me destress after work and such.


----------



## Juicebox (May 3, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Animal Crossing has never been popular outside of Japan. To be honest, I don't see other countries getting the crazy sales Japan got with this game. But I could end up surprised.
> 
> It's not a Mario or a Call of Duty or a Grand Theft Auto or a Madden or a Final Fantasy. Heck, it's not even as popular as The Sims. I'm not really sure why. I don't care for The Sims because it's too much like real life. Animal Crossing is still different from real life enough that it can be relaxing to me and lets me destress after work and such.



I personally think it's not popular because it looks "childish" to a lot of people, and rated M games are all the rage. Animal Crossing has more of a cult following, in that although it isn't  making record breaking sales, you can bring the game up in conversation and people will generally know what you're talking about.

But it's never going to blow up to Mario sized proportions because the western world tends to regard anything that's rated E to be stupid, which is unfortunate. Mindcraft's popularity has given me a little hope though, and with Smosh reviewing the game, I could see New Leaf making a name for itself.


----------



## aikatears (May 3, 2013)

This might sound silly but who is Smosh?


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 3, 2013)

Well Animal Crossing and City Folk seem to have sold more copies in the US than Japan, so I certainly wouldn't say Animal Crossing has _never_ been popular outside of Japan. And for Wild World about half of it's 11+million sales where from Japan, but still for the rest of the world those sales are nothing to sniff at!

Also with The Sims being more popular comparison... Of course it's had a ton of instalments so perhaps it isn't a great comparison, but the original Sims was the most successful and sold around 11 million too so it's on par with Wild World if not a tad behind.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 3, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Well Animal Crossing and City Folk seem to have sold more copies in the US than Japan, so I certainly wouldn't say Animal Crossing has _never_ been popular outside of Japan. And for Wild World about half of it's 11+million sales where from Japan, but still for the rest of the world those sales are nothing to sniff at!
> 
> Also with The Sims being more popular comparison... Of course it's had a ton of instalments so perhaps it isn't a great comparison, but the original Sims was the most successful and sold around 11 million too so it's on par with Wild World if not a tad behind.



I'm not saying it's hated or anything. Far from it. But even 11 million is nothing compared to the numbers sold for the series' I quoted. 

Animal Crossing is a Nintendo franchise. Nintendo franchises actually sell well no matter what it is. But compared to the big guns of the video game world, ones that sell so many copies that Gamestop and other stores will actually have midnight releases, Animal Crossing isn't the same. At all. There is more hype for NL than probably any AC game before it. But the hype is nothing compared to what the hype was for Mass Effect 3 before it came out. Or the hype will be for the next Assassin's Creed. Or the hype already is for the next Zelda and the next Pokemon.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

AC:NL has a midnight digital release


----------



## Stargirl (May 4, 2013)

Sooo close to the one-month mark...
36 days and 5 minutes until my dreams come true!!


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2013)

40 days here D:


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 5, 2013)

Five weeks!
I can't wait any longer... so in a few days' time I have bought Fire Embelm: Awakening and Luigi's Mansion 2 to keep me occupied until the release. 

.... Come out sooner, please?


----------



## Lyla (May 5, 2013)

I can't believe its so close, just a few weeks away. Most of us here have been waiting years. We shall all explode when we finally get it. >.<


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 5, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I can't believe its so close, just a few weeks away. Most of us here have been waiting years. We shall all explode when we finally get it. >.<



Ain't that the bloody truth!
I was geared up the moment it was announced at the E3...
Actually it drove me to get the 3DS (although it was after launch, when the red one came out) just so when it releases (and X and Y) I can start my town.

Although, because the game isn't popular where I live, I fear the streetpass feature will go to waste because I don't think New Leaf will be demoed like the other titles (A theory here). And because some people don't even know it's coming out (I haven't seen a commercial for NL on TV yet) I fear I will have to rely on the houses from Nintendo to supplement it... well unless stores have the game playing on the demo stations then I can see if I can swing a spotpass but you get my point.


----------



## Stargirl (May 5, 2013)

Five weeks. *-* We're almost there!
I'm playing ACGC, AC:WW, AC:CF and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon to keep me occupied. I'll probably stop playing Wild World and City Folk when we get the two week mark so I don't get burned out on AC. I'm already starting to get bored of Wild World (again).


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Five weeks. *-* We're almost there!
> I'm playing ACGC, AC:WW, AC:CF and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon to keep me occupied. I'll probably stop playing Wild World and City Folk when we get the two week mark so I don't get burned out on AC. I'm already starting to get bored of Wild World (again).


I get bored of Wild World cause I played it so much and there is nothing for me to do on it


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to get started on LMM today. It would probably last me a week or two depending on my play times c:


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2013)

Anna said:


> I get bored of Wild World cause I played it so much and there is nothing for me to do on it



I literally finished everything on Wild World.

I just have Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon and Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance to finish on my Backlog.


----------



## Lisha (May 5, 2013)

Once this game comes out... I'm gonna be playing non-stop. I just know it. orz


----------



## Lotus (May 6, 2013)

We're getting close...


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

I just unlocked the last level on Yoshi's story for the Nintendo 64 and I'm almost done on the D mansion on Luigi's Mansion. Finally beat Skyward Sword. Totally ready AC:NL.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

Whelp, I thought I would get started on LM: DM but my day has other plans. Just got this in the mail


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 6, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Whelp, I thought I would get started on LM: DM but my day has other plans. Just got this in the mail
> View attachment 3564



Em, what is that if I might ask?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

A Japanese guide book full of magical wonderment c;

Unless you're talking about "LM: DM" which is Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 6, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> A Japanese guide book full of magical wonderment c;
> 
> Unless you're talking about "LM: DM" which is Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon



I meant the AC guide book, my bad.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

Oh, lol well it's the "animal crossing new leaf perfect guide book"


----------



## Anna (May 7, 2013)

These are amazing!!


----------



## Octavia (May 7, 2013)

That 3D nail art is adorable!


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (May 7, 2013)

I took a look at those nails, and my jaw dropped. That looks really good!


----------



## Stargirl (May 7, 2013)

Those nails are beautiful!!!


----------



## Batsu (May 8, 2013)

That nail art is cute as heck! I wouldn't have the patience to do that to my nails.


----------



## PapaNer (May 8, 2013)

31 days for NA 

Also, take my final exam in 10 hours!  WOOWOO!


----------



## Gandalf (May 8, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> 31 days for NA
> 
> Also, take my final exam in 10 hours!  WOOWOO!



Hahaha Good luck! Better now than on the 9th I guess 

37 Days for Aus!


----------



## laceydearie (May 8, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> 31 days for NA
> 
> Also, take my final exam in 10 hours!  WOOWOO!



I take my math final in the morning and write my final paper due at 8am today -.- But rememberig that NL is only 31 days away helps


----------



## Merelfantasy (May 9, 2013)

Only 3 more days until the 30 days countdown! But the sad part is, I still don't know if I can get the Bundle over here in The Netherlands :c


----------



## Campy (May 9, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Only 3 more days until the 30 days countdown! But the sad part is, I still don't know if I can get the Bundle over here in The Netherlands :c


I'm almost certain it'll be released here. Click this!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 9, 2013)

30 days left ! :3


----------



## Officer Berri (May 9, 2013)

Gosh, every time I'm counting down to something I always get the urge to sing "The Final Countdown".

Is it time for me to start singing yet?


----------



## PapaNer (May 9, 2013)

I NEED IT NOW


----------



## Lotus (May 9, 2013)

http://twitter.com/ACNL_FZ/status/332468541037088768/photo/1


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 9, 2013)

Lotus, that did actually make me laugh out loud


----------



## Superpenguin (May 9, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I NEED IT NOW



That made me think of Verruca Salt.


----------



## Stargirl (May 9, 2013)

OKAY EVERYONE DEEP BREATHS STAY CALM WE ARE AT THE 1 MONTH MARK

I wish it was out nowwwwwwwwwwwwwww D:

But we're almost there!


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That made me think of Verruca Salt.



Now I have that song stuck in my head, lol.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 9, 2013)

We will all become veruca salt on the 9th, 14th and 15th respectively lol


----------



## Superpenguin (May 9, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> We will all become veruca salt on the 9th, 14th and 15th respectively lol





Spoiler


















It's really such a shame none of them grew up to be more involved with acting.


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

It seems even Dylan Sprouse got his copy early.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 9, 2013)

I don't think he did. I think he just tweeted a pic of someone else's early copy.


----------



## Justin (May 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think he did. I think he just tweeted a pic of someone else's early copy.



Nah, he did.

https://twitter.com/dylansprouse/status/332287229219184640

Really smart of them to give him one.


----------



## Lisha (May 9, 2013)

I get why they did it, his tweets give the game more exposure but damn. /avoids tumblr because there was enough rage over the early press releases of the game.

Soooooooooooo close. In 4 more days and it'll be 30 days until the EU release. ; n;


----------



## Officer Berri (May 10, 2013)

I finally got around to pre-ordering the game and the guide off of Amazon!

TWENTY NINE DAYS TO GO!


----------



## Aurynn (May 10, 2013)

DYLAN SPROUSE APOSDJFASDFASDF
Just give me an early copy x"D Can't wait anymore..


----------



## SodaDog (May 10, 2013)

This is getting worse, i am going to force someone to get me a review copy or that someone will regret being born.
Lisha's quote is so recycled that she is one of "them..."


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

"my loins are ready"

Dear lord Dylan Sprouse why


----------



## Lisha (May 10, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> This is getting worse, i am going to force someone to get me a review copy or that someone will regret being born.
> Lisha's quote is so recycled that she is one of "them..."


Listen dude, do you have a problem with me or something? You've talked about me apparently recycling stuff I say twice now and I don't understand what you mean. :/

If you don't like seeing my posts, please block me instead of being passive-aggressive over something so trivial. I don't know you and I don't get what your problem is.

edit: Sorry to derail the thread.
edit 2: Never mind, I remember why you're doing this now. Lame.


----------



## Stargirl (May 11, 2013)

28 days!! 4 weeks exactly until NA gets the game!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 11, 2013)

*sigh* So, I pre-ordered the game and the guide a day or two ago right?

Grandfather got super saver shipping. Even though I gave him the price of the game and guide PLUS SHIPPING.

I'll probably be getting the game AFTER the European release date. I'm so disappointed... so if I vanish after the release date, it's just because I'm too sad to log in and see you all enjoying the game I can't have yet.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 11, 2013)

Can you upgrade the shipping? I nearly always use the free delivery and it never seems to take any longer. Hopefully you wont have to wait


----------



## Officer Berri (May 11, 2013)

>>; Unfortunately once my grandpa does something, getting him to do something else is nigh impossible. xD If I had a job and my own Amazon account this wouldn't be a problem but since I have to rely on him for this sort of stuff at the moment... I gotta do whatever he goes with.


----------



## Dreamer (May 11, 2013)

Ohmegosh, I used to have such a crush on the Sprouse twins.  Not that I care much about 'em anymore, but it's pretty awesome Dylan likes the game.  He should tweet his dream code! Ahahahahaha! 

---

Guys, Amazon Prime might be the best money you'll ever spend. Fa-reeeee 2-day shipping and release-date delivery!!! (day after for NL, but hey...) I really recommend considering it.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 12, 2013)

Hooo... 33 days again for France.


----------



## Stargirl (May 12, 2013)

Only 27 days 'till NL! And, now that my swim meet's over, I only have one more "hurdle" to jump until NL... Finals :/


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (May 12, 2013)

Same for me. Finals aren't even over for me when NL releases.


----------



## Gandalf (May 12, 2013)

Have an engineering exam the DAY New leaf releases in Aus.

get on my level


----------



## Dalie (May 12, 2013)

Well, it's good to have something else in mind as well while waiting for the release date. My school ended months ago and I am simply sitting and waiting for the game to be released. Torturing myself with videos and other content about New Leaf isn't so good idea after all...


----------



## Anna (May 13, 2013)

32 days


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 13, 2013)

26 days! C:


----------



## Anna (May 13, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> 26 days! C:



D: It's only just a month tomorrow for Europe  thats when the count really begins!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, that's when the count begins for Europe, us 'Muricans already started 4 days ago  it's ok though, at least we all get the game in June and not 8 months after each other like Japan did to us haha


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

I just had a dream that I got the game on June 6th, and was laughing at everybody else that I got it early :/


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 13, 2013)

32 days in France !!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 14, 2013)

Anna said:


> D: It's only just a month tomorrow for Europe  thats when the count really begins!



I'm getting the US game but since I have to wait for the postal system to get it to Japan, I have to wait a bit longer too. My guess from how long packages take to get here from Amazon.com is I'll probably have it the 17th or 18th of June. So don't worry, you're not alone!


----------



## Anna (May 14, 2013)

Its getting close now


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm getting the US game but since I have to wait for the postal system to get it to Japan, I have to wait a bit longer too. My guess from how long packages take to get here from Amazon.com is I'll probably have it the 17th or 18th of June. So don't worry, you're not alone!



I'm curious, how come you're getting the US game?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 14, 2013)

I think they're stationed in a base in Japan


----------



## Tyto (May 14, 2013)

_Yeah.
There is still one month. :3_


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm curious, how come you're getting the US game?



Because I have a US 3DS. And, admittedly, I'm terrible at reading Japanese. My spoken Japanese comprehension is much, much higher. AC is the kind of game I want to know what's being said. I have plenty of other Japanese games for other consoles, but most of those don't require as much reading.



Loviechu said:


> I think they're stationed in a base in Japan



I'm not military, but yeah. Close enough. I'm an American who (unfortunately) only gets to live in Japan for a few years.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Because I have a US 3DS. And, admittedly, I'm terrible at reading Japanese. My spoken Japanese comprehension is much, much higher. AC is the kind of game I want to know what's being said. I have plenty of other Japanese games for other consoles, but most of those don't require as much reading.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not military, but yeah. Close enough. I'm an American who (unfortunately) only gets to live in Japan for a few years.



Oh, that makes sense. Well, that sounds fun.


----------



## Lotus (May 15, 2013)

I'm sick of waiting for this game


----------



## Anna (May 15, 2013)

Lotus said:


> I'm sick of waiting for this game



I know me too, but I just think at least we are in May now I thought April was close to the games release


----------



## Joey (May 15, 2013)

29 days left for Europe!


----------



## chronic (May 15, 2013)

I hate how some people are getting the English game before the actual release date. I'm sooo jealous lol. I'm sure that people who work for Nintendo are able their hands on new leaf. But also a select few popular AC channels on youtube like jvgsjeff and the video journals from WiiFolderJosh

This is not okay


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Brainy said:


> I hate how some people are getting the English game before the actual release date. I'm sooo jealous lol. I'm sure that people who work for Nintendo are able their hands on new leaf. But also a select few popular AC channels on youtube like jvgsjeff and the video journals from WiiFolderJosh
> 
> This is not okay



Ah, well, y'see, the reason they get copies before we do is because they are serious bloggers who can do a fantastic job at promoting the game for a month. The whole reason they have it is to make us want it more, essentially. We should all try being super popular Nintendo related bloggers for the next inevitable AC game xD Ah, but I kid. The wait is not much longer, my friend. We've almost made it.


----------



## chronic (May 15, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Ah, well, y'see, the reason they get copies before we do is because they are serious bloggers who can do a fantastic job at promoting the game for a month. The whole reason they have it is to make us want it more, essentially. We should all try being super popular Nintendo related bloggers for the next inevitable AC game xD Ah, but I kid. The wait is not much longer, my friend. We've almost made it.



New Leaf is so close, I can almost *taste* it. Lol honestly I think it's just the fact that the game is completely finished and done and is sitting in a factory somewhere. 
 It's basically like they're saying "naaaaaah, they can wait lol"


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

Brainy said:


> New Leaf is so close, I can almost *taste* it. Lol honestly I think it's just the fact that the game is completely finished and done and is sitting in a factory somewhere.
> It's basically like they're saying "naaaaaah, they can wait lol"



Yeah, I'm picking up what you're putting down. I've honestly always wondered why they did that. Like, if it's done, why not start sending out copies? Or perhaps the set release date is just their prediction as to when it'll be released, and they kind of just stick with that. I suppose it's to give them leeway if they need it.


----------



## RiciestRiceinRiceville (May 15, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Yeah, I'm picking up what you're putting down. I've honestly always wondered why they did that. Like, if it's done, why not start sending out copies? Or perhaps the set release date is just their prediction as to when it'll be released, and they kind of just stick with that. I suppose it's to give them leeway if they need it.



There's also advertisement. We're zombies so we knew about the release date for a while. But there are so many people yet to have been infected. Advertisement before release creates anxiety which is also infectious. It's pretty mean, but that's business. Soooo many good games went under because their promotion campaigns were horrible.


----------



## samyfav (May 15, 2013)

RiciestRiceinRiceville said:


> There's also advertisement. We're zombies so we knew about the release date for a while. But there are so many people yet to have been infected. Advertisement before release creates anxiety which is also infectious. It's pretty mean, but that's business. Soooo many good games went under because their promotion campaigns were horrible.



So true. Expecting it for so long causes "virtual shortage," increasing our desire and demand for their product.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 16, 2013)

Isabelle is so cute!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 16, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Isabelle is so cute!



Thanks for the link. I'm an old codger in a 29 year old's body sometimes. I don't pay attention to Facebook or Twitter.  Guess I'll make sure to do that, at least for her Twitter, to catch the videos.


----------



## Merelfantasy (May 16, 2013)

GUYS OHMYLORD, MY DAD PREORDERED THE BUNDLE FOR ME! I'm definitely having the AC3DSXL now, I'm so happy. He told me it's going to be a pricey one. It will be 210 euros with taxes, and that's without the retail prices that will be added.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 16, 2013)

29 days for the Europe !!!


----------



## Stargirl (May 17, 2013)

22 days for NA~! <3 We are so close!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (May 18, 2013)

Well, I don't mind the date of the release date! It's only a few weeks away! Yaay!


----------



## Stargirl (May 18, 2013)

Only 3 weeks to go for NA!! We are getting so close!!


----------



## Lotus (May 18, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Only 3 weeks to go for NA!! We are getting so close!!



AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!
Finally!!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (May 18, 2013)

Just preordered my New Leaf game today!  Sadly it won't arrive on the 9th, but it'll be here soon! I ended up not getting the special edition 3ds Xl.  The money should be used on better things   Though I'm sure I'll get one sooner or later from ebay or something for a cheaper price


----------



## oath2order (May 18, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Just preordered my New Leaf game today!  Sadly it won't arrive on the 9th, but it'll be here soon! I ended up not getting the special edition 3ds Xl.  The money should be used on better things   Though I'm sure I'll get one sooner or later from ebay or something for a cheaper price



Where'd ya order it from and when is it coming?


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 18, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Just preordered my New Leaf game today!  Sadly it won't arrive on the 9th, but it'll be here soon! I ended up not getting the special edition 3ds Xl.  The money should be used on better things   Though I'm sure I'll get one sooner or later from ebay or something for a cheaper price



Umm... really? Most of the special edition 3DSes seem to go for a premium on eBay.


----------



## Anna (May 19, 2013)

I wonder what the price will be in 10 years haha


----------



## PapaNer (May 19, 2013)

20 MOTHERFLIPPIN' DAYS


----------



## Stargirl (May 19, 2013)

20 DAYS AHHHHH!!!


----------



## Octavia (May 19, 2013)

It feels like not long ago we were still in the 100s. Can't believe we'll already be in the teens tomorrow.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 19, 2013)

My week will fly... and then I'll have to cope with two more weeks until I can savor the delicious NL.


----------



## BellGreen (May 19, 2013)

Who here will get the 3DS XL combo? I'm glad they decided to release it here.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

The weeks pass by quickly, it's awesome.


----------



## Gandalf (May 20, 2013)

I know hey! We're already under 4 weeks and it feels like only yesterday that I started my countdown at 120 days!


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 20, 2013)

25 days for Europe !!! 
After 3 years waiting !!!


----------



## Anna (May 20, 2013)

I don't think I will come online from the 9th to the 14th I think it will be too much


----------



## Superpenguin (May 20, 2013)

Anna said:


> I don't think I will come online from the 9th to the 14th I think it will be too much



It's a scary thought. O_e


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 20, 2013)

Anna said:


> I don't think I will come online from the 9th to the 14th I think it will be too much



I thought the same thing. I'll just be torture to be here otherwise!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 20, 2013)

Anna said:


> I don't think I will come online from the 9th to the 14th I think it will be too much



I don't see how it'll be any different than seeing people playing the early release Mayor's Program versions.


----------



## Anna (May 20, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't see how it'll be any different than seeing people playing the early release Mayor's Program versions.


Because a load more people will have it, there will be over posted things everywhere constantly people telling tips and things. Most of this forum are NA players and most will have it on the day, I just want it to be fresh when I play it and not over talked about.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 20, 2013)

Anna, I'm actually watching Supernatural to avoid the gameplay videos! I just started Season 5 today, I hope I get to the end of Season 7 by the 14th or I won't know what to do!


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> Anna, I'm actually watching Supernatural to avoid the gameplay videos! I just started Season 5 today, I hope I get to the end of Season 7 by the 14th or I won't know what to do!



There are eight seasons, you'll be fine


----------



## Anna (May 20, 2013)

Haha im watching it as well from season 1, onto season 3 now. I never get bored of them!


----------



## Fame (May 21, 2013)

i wish i had something to watch. i finished all 7 seasons plus the bit of 8 i had caught up to in under 2 weeks lol
that seems bad considering theres 23, 40 minute episodes in each season haha


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 21, 2013)

Anna said:


> Because a load more people will have it, there will be over posted things everywhere constantly people telling tips and things. Most of this forum are NA players and most will have it on the day, I just want it to be fresh when I play it and not over talked about.



It's not so bad if you ignore the gameplay videos, IMO. I've been reading several bloggers of the Japanese game since it came out last fall. Doesn't bother me. But the first time I tried to watch a LinandKo video, it bothered me. It felt like I was losing something out of the experience. So I haven't watched a gameplay video since.


----------



## jus1 (May 21, 2013)

cant wait 2 get this game  its the only reason im getting the Nintendo 3ds


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (May 21, 2013)

AHHH!!! The release date is almost here!!  I've been trying very hard to stay off the forums until the game arrives at my doorstep.  I'm so sad that I probably won't come until the 12th


----------



## Mokuren (May 22, 2013)

The 14th is also the date of my fina exam then I have about 3 months free to play AC:NL. Somehow it's a motivation to keep on learning ^-^


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2013)

Lol my little brothers birthday is on June 9th! So i will be celebrating two things that day. 

Oh and his name is Jason


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Anna said:


> Haha im watching it as well from season 1, onto season 3 now. I never get bored of them!





Fame said:


> i wish i had something to watch. i finished all 7 seasons plus the bit of 8 i had caught up to in under 2 weeks lol
> that seems bad considering theres 23, 40 minute episodes in each season haha



I kind of wish I didn't catch up with the episodes so fast  Then I'd have something to watch!


----------



## Stargirl (May 22, 2013)

17 days until the NA release! So close...


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 22, 2013)

I know~
I can taste it on the tip of my tongue.
Remember when it was a year of waiting? Now it's coming.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

I really hope that I can get a bug net or fishing rod when I first go shopping.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Can't you get one or the other from Isabelle?


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Can't you get one or the other from Isabelle?



Oh, is that how they doin' things?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Oath2order
Pretty sure you can get a watering can, and either net or fishing rod early by completing certain things she asks c:


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Oath2order
> Pretty sure you can get a watering can, and either net or fishing rod early by completing certain things she asks c:



Do you get to choose between the net or rod?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 23, 2013)

Hmm... Not sure :< probably though. Or maybe she gives you both.. Dunno how it works, to be honest. Just know because I read it either somewhere here or by a Japanese game user on tumblr


----------



## Stargirl (May 24, 2013)

Only 15 days for NA!


----------



## Kiwi (May 25, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Only 15 days for NA!



Feels so... unreal.
I'm so excited!


----------



## Stargirl (May 25, 2013)

Two weeks to go!!   Can't wait until June 9~!
It's next week (June 2-9) that'll be really hard. This week is super busy. No school on Monday- going to see family! Piano and Swim Practice on Tuesday, a Doctor's appointment on Wed, Field Trip on Thurs and then June 2 is my Piano Recital!!


----------



## Gandalf (May 26, 2013)

Under 20 days! What a feeling


----------



## Stargirl (May 26, 2013)

Only 13 days left!! I feel like I might EXPLODE!!!!


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 26, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Only 13 days left!! I feel like I might EXPLODE!!!!


*
I am there with you! Although, I am the laughing stock of my house for how excited I am over this game. The older you get playing games like this, the more you are dubbed a nerd lol. I DON'T CARE! I MUST HAVE IT NOOOOW!*


----------



## OkaPi (May 26, 2013)

It's the day before school ends in Hawaii ewe Better get my money saved. I'm gonna be buying my 3ds sometime soon.


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2013)

Can't believe animal crossing comes out next week in NA!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Anna said:


> Can't believe animal crossing comes out next week in NA!



Cause it doesn't....wait, what are you talking about?


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Cause it doesn't....wait, what are you talking about?


Its the 27th today right then next sunday is the 9th!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Anna said:


> Its the 27th today right then next sunday is the 9th!



Next Sunday is June 2nd, sorry.


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Next Sunday is June 2nd, sorry.


No it isn't... Its Monday today so this weeks Sunday is June the 2nd. Maybe its an English thing because I would refer to Sunday this week being just 'this Sunday' or just 'Sunday' whereas 'Next Sunday' would be the Sunday after the one that is this week if you see what I mean? So sunday next week is June the 9th


----------



## Fame (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Next Sunday is June 2nd, sorry.



This sunday is June 2nd and then next sunday is June 9th
Edit: yeah i was gonna add that this might be an english thing. Do NA start their week on sunday?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

I never knew people took the "Next" and "This" so seriously. My family always used it as a joke. xP
Okay, well go ahead and look at it like that I guess, I mean this isn't the last Monday before the release so that's why i don't see it.


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I never knew people took the "Next" and "This" so seriously. My family always used it as a joke. xP
> Okay, well go ahead and look at it like that I guess, I mean this isn't the last Monday before the release so that's why i don't see it.



It must be an English thing as Fame understands what Im talking about I thought I was going mad lol but yeah maybe its just the different way you look at the week as she mentioned


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Fame said:


> Edit: yeah i was gonna add that this might be an english thing. Do NA start their week on sunday?



To be honest, I don't even know lol. Some people say they do, others say they don't. I say we don't just because Monday is usually when the normal routine starts up again. Yet, if you look at the calendar, Sunday begins the new week.


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Next Sunday is June 2nd.  It is the Sunday that comes next.  This coming Sunday is Next Sunday, and Next Sunday will be this Sunday.


----------



## kcrojas777 (May 27, 2013)

Anna said:


> No it isn't... Its Monday today so this weeks Sunday is June the 2nd. Maybe its an English thing because I would refer to Sunday this week being just 'this Sunday' or just 'Sunday' whereas 'Next Sunday' would be the Sunday after the one that is this week if you see what I mean? So sunday next week is June the 9th



No it isn't. I refer to it this way too and my boyfriend is always like no next Sunday is what I would call (this Sunday). So I would say for example, A week from this Sunday the game comes out. Others say it differently and it can get confusing. Regardless, it doesn't change when the game comes out! So no more arguing, and just excitement! Haha


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Next Sunday is June 2nd.  It is the Sunday that comes next.  This coming Sunday is Next Sunday, and Next Sunday will be this Sunday.



But this Sunday is not Next Sunday, they are two different Sundays. AC:NL comes out in two Sundays so it's not this or next Sunday because they are the same Sunday. I am so confused right now.


----------



## Fame (May 27, 2013)

i think we should just stick to days aha x)


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 27, 2013)

Just to throw my tuppence worth in, I would say the the Sunday coming is this Sunday, the one after is next Sunday.


----------



## Anna (May 28, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> Just to throw my tuppence worth in, I would say the the Sunday coming is this Sunday, the one after is next Sunday.



Me too! Guessing it must be an English thing  because I wouldn't call this sunday next sunday because it isn't, but anyway it makes it seem not that far away if you say it comes out next week


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 28, 2013)

Not all Americans use that. When Sunday is a few days away, I'll go "what're you doing this Sunday?" If I meant it in a past time I would've said "what did you do _this last_ Sunday? And if I'm talking about Sunday of next week, I go "what're you doing next Sunday?"


----------



## Nooblord (May 28, 2013)

"What did you do this last Sunday?" is kind of redundant, considering "did" is already pass tense.
So, if you say "What did you do this Sunday?" they'd know you are talking about the previous Sunday and not the next.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 28, 2013)

Some people are a few fries short of a happy meal. It doesn't matter how its said, it gets the point across. If others say it differently, then that's their choice of words. Just because I decided to add the "this last Sunday" doesn't make my statement redundant.


----------



## Nooblord (May 28, 2013)

I'm not saying you're wrong for being redundant, but it is redundant if you're being completely honest with yourself.
That's like me saying "Today, which is Tuesday, was a great 24 hours." And because I choose to refer to any day like that, and no one should have a problem with it, it'd still be redundant. 

We were all commenting on how we refer to previous and and following Sundays, and I just put in my two cents like everyone else. I'm not sure if you were referring to me with that "few fries short of a Happy Meal" comment, and if so, I guess I'm sorry for offending you? Even though I wasn't...


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 28, 2013)

Unless you personally feel that you're a few fries short of a happy meal, then that was not towards you. I applied that to the people I actually talk to that are not on the Internet. But no, my statement isn't redundant because I didn't mesh it out like the sentence you provided. If you feel that my sentence is redundant then good for you? It won't stop me from using it. You're pointing out my sentence is redundant so you must have some problem with it, whether you admit it subconsciously or consciously. But anyways,  that was my two cents added to the conversation -the post before, not this one- just like everyone else has done.


----------



## Nooblord (May 29, 2013)

Pointing it out doesn't mean I have a problem with it, like I mentioned previously. I never said you you should stop using your redundant statement. And yes, my example was exaggerated, but that doesn't change the point I was making.
Your wording is redundant, and that's fine by me. I was just explaining why I don't word the statement the way you do.
Preferences, preferences, preferences.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 29, 2013)

Then stop calling it redundant. As you said, preferences, preferences, preferences. You didn't need to explain yourself or your sentence structures because I don't care for them :>


----------



## Nooblord (May 29, 2013)

But that's what the internet is all about. Sharing and comparing our preferences 
And it's still redundant


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 29, 2013)

Redundant to you. And that's your opinion. Doesn't make it a fact. What you find excessive and needless, others do not. And yeah, that is the point of this specific part of the Internet, but it can be only interesting for so long before the other person becomes boring or the conversation itself becomes dull in itself.

And with that, 10 days & 22 hours before I download this game and become a reclusive hermit for a while >:3


----------



## samyfav (May 29, 2013)

Anyhow.... AUS release is the 15th right, just to keep track of when everyone is getting the game? Sorry if this is already posted somewhere in the past. ~2 weeks left for all of us!


----------



## Sam (May 29, 2013)

16 Days for EU!


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

16 days and 4 hours. Starting to loose my mind, can't believe how close we are to the launch date


----------



## Lyla (May 29, 2013)

I need to get hyped for this game again. I saw a picture of the inside of the AC 3ds xl and I think it looks sooo cute!


----------



## Littlemyuu (May 29, 2013)

The date is so close! feld like yesterday that it was still 40 days, haha.


----------



## Anna (May 30, 2013)

15 days


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

I wonder if this gets un-stickied after the release.


----------



## Lyla (May 30, 2013)

It will be funny looking back at this once we've had the game for awhile. In a weird way I will miss waiting for AC ha. Been waiting for  3 years so it just feels like the norm. What will we all do without something to obsess over!? haha


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

Lyla said:


> It will be funny looking back at this once we've had the game for awhile. In a weird way I will miss waiting for AC ha. Been waiting for  3 years so it just feels like the norm. What will we all do without something to obsess over!? haha



We'll obsess over playing the game ahahaha


----------



## Joey (May 30, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## Stargirl (May 30, 2013)

Only 9  MORE DAYS!!!   Can't believe how close we are!!!


----------



## Feraligator (May 30, 2013)

I do miss waiting for this game... So many good times were made while waiting.
But at least it's coming, only 15 days for EU and AU!


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, I don't miss the waiting, hahaha. I don't see how anyone can miss waiting, to be honest.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 30, 2013)

They say getting there [waiting] is half the fun. I genuinely am going to miss waiting.


----------



## Nooblord (May 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> They say getting there [waiting] is half the fun. I genuinely am going to miss waiting.



Lol, that's a good one.


----------



## Dizzard (May 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> They say getting there [waiting] is half the fun. I genuinely am going to miss waiting.



I won't....besides it's not like I don't have Pokemon X&Y to wait for too. There's always something to wait for.


----------



## laceydearie (May 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> They say getting there [waiting] is half the fun. I genuinely am going to miss waiting.



I won't miss waiting for NL, then I can play it all the time!  Then comes waiting for my trip in July.. I'm always waiting for something.
*9 DAYS!! *


----------



## Lisha (May 30, 2013)

*cries*

14 days. orz

I'm going to be avoiding everything AC related until I get my bundle which is gonna suck.


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

So I got the 9th of June to the 13th of June off :O


----------



## PapaNer (May 31, 2013)

I won't miss waiting.  The only reason I buy 3ds games is to tide me over until NL.  It is costing me so much money!  lol.


----------



## Gandalf (May 31, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I won't miss waiting.  The only reason I buy 3ds games is to tide me over until NL.  It is costing me so much money!  lol.



I hear that! I've only bought 3 3DS games since launch yet I have both a regular 3DS and XL. This wait has been rather expensive.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> I hear that! I've only bought 3 3DS games since launch yet I have both a regular 3DS and XL. This wait has been rather expensive.



Maybe this was Nintendo's plan :O


----------



## Dizzard (May 31, 2013)

Lisha said:


> *cries*
> 
> 14 days. orz
> 
> I'm going to be avoiding everything AC related until I get my bundle which is gonna suck.



I think I'll have to completely abandon any AC related websites on the 9th of June.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 31, 2013)

8 days and 10 hours c:


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

Is it time to sing the final countdown yet?

I get the impulse to sing it every time I'm counting down to something for some reason. xD


----------



## Bambi (May 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I get the impulse to sing it every time I'm counting down to something for some reason. xD



I blame New Years for this


----------



## Superpenguin (May 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Is it time to sing the final countdown yet?
> 
> I get the impulse to sing it every time I'm counting down to something for some reason. xD



Me too. I actually started singing it at 50 days.


----------



## bionic (May 31, 2013)

Those 5 days between NA and EU release are going to be torture. I think I'm going to avoid this forum.


----------



## Stargirl (May 31, 2013)

8. MORE. DAYS. From next Thursday to next Sunday is going to be pure toture. Thankfully, I'm busy until then. Tomorrow I've got to prepare for my piano recital, Sunday IS my Piano Recital, Monday is Tennis and I have another doctor's appointment on Wednesday. I really wish I was on summer break. That would be sooo much easier than sitting through 7 hours of school everyday.

AS;LDKJA;LDJFA
I CAN'T BELIEVE NEXT SUNDAY IS JUNE 9TH. It feels like just yesterday we were at the one month mark.


----------



## Gandalf (May 31, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> Those 5 days between NA and EU release are going to be torture. I think I'm going to avoid this forum.



I feel the same 

Under 2 weeks to go!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (May 31, 2013)

IT'S ALMOST HERE!! Thank goodness I'm getting my bundle shipped to me because I'll be out of town on the 9th!  I'll be really busy up to the release date.  I'm gong to a play tomorrow, having a friend on Sunday, going to an amusement park on Monday, I'll be at my houseboat from Tuesday to Thursday, and from Thursday to Sunday night I'll be in Kansas.  Then all I have to do is wait until my precious Ac bundle is at my doorstep.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> I feel the same
> 
> Under 2 weeks to go!



 Ya'll mad? *trolololo*


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 1, 2013)

Two weeks to go! *breathes heavily* I can do this.. I can do this...

Going to try and finish my Galadriel cosplay for then! Hopefully it will keep me distracted enough from going insane!


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 1, 2013)

The countdown will be the bane of me.
I fear my BB won't get the game and I'll have to wait a few extra days.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 1, 2013)

7 DAYS! One week! 
I'm so excited I think I might cry. xD


----------



## mason (Jun 1, 2013)

I got two 20$ prepaid eShop cards yesterday and loaded them onto my 3DS in preparation of the release date! 

I'm hoping I'll also have enough left over money on my account that I can buy Zelda Oracle of Ages lol


----------



## Joey (Jun 1, 2013)

13 days, 8 hours 29 minutes!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 1, 2013)

7 days and 13 hours :>


----------



## Sam (Jun 1, 2013)

Loaded ?40 into my e-shop account today, 14,000 free blocks on the SD Card and 13 days of exams and agony... Bring it on!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll load the money onto the e-shop account when the game is released. Got a ****-load of free blocks. Just a week left!


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 1, 2013)

8 days left for physical! If only my PS3 was coming sooner than Wednesday, then I'd be able to start playing the AC games for something to do sooner...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 1, 2013)

7 days and 2 hours  aww yeah


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 2, 2013)

We're almost there! 12 days and 10 hours!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

At this time next week, I'll be playing it!


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> At this time next week, I'll be playing it!



Lucky...


----------



## Tyto (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> At this time next week, I'll be playing it!


_
Lucky. 
_


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> At this time next week, I'll be playing it!



Yeah well this time next week I will be..

...

studying..


----------



## bionic (Jun 2, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Yeah well this time next week I will be..
> 
> ...
> 
> studying..



 

my last exam is tuesday

btu still have to wait 12 days


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> At this time next week, I'll be playing it!





Gandalf said:


> Yeah well this time next week I will be..
> 
> ...
> 
> studying..



I'll be doing both!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

At this time next week I'll be angry that the mail doesn't go out on Sundays.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 2, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> At this time next week I'll be angry that the mail doesn't go out on Sundays.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> At this time next week, I'll be playing it!



At this time next week I'll be.....five days away from playing it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 2, 2013)

At this time next week, I will be at my baby shower 3:<

But I would've had the game since midnight then so it isn't too bad..

6 days 12 hours left c:


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 2, 2013)

At this time next week, I'll be squee'ing and playing NL!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

This is the last Sunday before AC:NL releases in NA. That's so sad. :'(


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm actually more excited for the anticipation on the way to the store on the 14th than I am for the game itself... 
But I guess that'll change soon~ It's so close...

I'm so happy to have thebelltree to share my excitement


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 2, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> At this time next week, I'll be squee'ing and playing NL!



Can't wait until this Friday so I can say the same.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 2, 2013)

And the day after NL's release is the start of E3 2013!
Since G4TV is now Esquire, Spike TV has kindly offered a way for me to keep a wholesome tab on the grand event.
Oh yeah, me, NL, E3, and all on a Summer Vacation. Now all I need is my TV, NL, and no interruptions. DVR or not,
my DVR has trouble recording anything over a certain time so I'm not taking my chance with it screwing up the recording.

But yes, E3 WITH an half-hour presentation of X/Y from Nintendo, and of course... my 3DS glued to my hands.


----------



## Hazy (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in Spain - earlier I saw a Gamestop covered in New Leaf promotional posters saying it was coming '14 de Junio'  It increased my excitement considerably...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 3, 2013)

5 days, 13 hours c:


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 3, 2013)

Preordered the game yesterday! Can't wait to pick it up. I get it for free when I trade in one more game.


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2013)

11 days for Europe


----------



## Campy (Jun 3, 2013)

Anna said:


> 11 days for Europe


_Just_ eleven days! Of course we'd rather have it on June 9th as well, but it's still really close. Don't let that five-days difference bother you!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Campy said:


> _Just_ eleven days! Of course we'd rather have it on June 9th as well, but it's still really close. Don't let that five-days difference bother you!



Just avoid talking to me during those five days cause I'mma be horrible.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 3, 2013)

10 days and 6 hours for Europe! oh wow, before I know it I got the game in my hands!


----------



## StiX (Jun 3, 2013)

About 10 days! yes! Hoping they ship it out earlier like they did with fire emblem! then it might even be 8 days!


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

StiX said:


> About 10 days! yes! Hoping they ship it out earlier like they did with fire emblem! then it might even be 8 days!



Woah seriously? They did that? Oh god imma go crazy now ..... O.O


----------



## Campy (Jun 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Just avoid talking to me during those five days cause I'mma be horrible.


Horrible hooow? By teasing us with screenies and letting us know how great it is? I'm pretty sure I can..


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Campy said:


> Horrible hooow? By teasing us with screenies and letting us know how great it is? I'm pretty sure I can..



Oh, well challenge accepted


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered my copy off Amazon so I'll have to wait a day or two to get it.  I wont even bother visiting here until I get my game. That way I can avoid the envy bug.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 3, 2013)

For those of us getting it online (like me) or are in Europe or Australia, I don't think you need to worry too much about other people getting the game first. 1) It's been out in Japan for many months as it is. There's already lots of people who have it and we don't. 2) Different people play at different speeds. There will be people who get it on day 1 that play tons of hours a day. There will be people who get it on day 1 that can only play for a few hours a week. It doesn't really matter if people get it before or after you due to that.


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Question for you guys...

This is my first time ever preordering a video game...I probably haven't bought a new one in like, 3 years, I haven't really had the time or desire in the past few years to play anything, but since i've been an AC series fan/player for so long and obviously since NL is amazing I had to buy it. Anyways, I preordered the bundle online from Gamestop and got the 1 day shipping. I really want to play the game on the release day, and I really want the bundle because I don't have a 3DS yet anyways and it's just too cute. So, my question is...which scenerio do you think would end in my being able to play the game sooner: cancel my online preorder and go to an actual Gamestop store to preorder the bundle at so I can pick it up on release day, or wait for mine to come in the mail? The thing i'm wondering is if it's common for preorders of games to ship early...I preorder new albums and music a lot and very frequently they arrive before the street date. I worry since the release date is a Sunday that I won't get it until Monday, or even worse Tuesday or Wednesday. I don't know if it's common for games to ship early so that i'd get it by Saturday or something, so if someone could fill me in on if this happens regularly or not let me know.

Sorry for all of the rambling, but this is obviously a serious decision.  Advice is welcome on what you think I should do! Thanks guys!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 3, 2013)

astrogirl93 said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> This is my first time ever preordering a video game...I probably haven't bought a new one in like, 3 years, I haven't really had the time or desire in the past few years to play anything, but since i've been an AC series fan/player for so long and obviously since NL is amazing I had to buy it. Anyways, I preordered the bundle online from Gamestop and got the 1 day shipping. I really want to play the game on the release day, and I really want the bundle because I don't have a 3DS yet anyways and it's just too cute. So, my question is...which scenerio do you think would end in my being able to play the game sooner: cancel my online preorder and go to an actual Gamestop store to preorder the bundle at so I can pick it up on release day, or wait for mine to come in the mail? The thing i'm wondering is if it's common for preorders of games to ship early...I preorder new albums and music a lot and very frequently they arrive before the street date. I worry since the release date is a Sunday that I won't get it until Monday, or even worse Tuesday or Wednesday. I don't know if it's common for games to ship early so that i'd get it by Saturday or something, so if someone could fill me in on if this happens regularly or not let me know.
> 
> Sorry for all of the rambling, but this is obviously a serious decision.  Advice is welcome on what you think I should do! Thanks guys!


I'd cancel the Online one and make it a In-Store Pre-Order. I honestly think that would allow you to get it the fastest, I wouldn't bank on them sending it out early.


----------



## MKInfinite (Jun 3, 2013)

There was a topic not too long ago saying that In-store pre-orders of the bundle have stopped.
Here is it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66824-If-you-want-to-bundle-you-must-get-it-now

So I would keep the pre order even though I'll "miss" a day or two of playing.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 3, 2013)

TamaMushroom said:


> I'd cancel the Online one and make it a In-Store Pre-Order. I honestly think that would allow you to get it the fastest, I wouldn't bank on them sending it out early.



Yeah I'd agree, then anytime after opening time on release day you can pick it up! It'll be less expensive(since 1-day shipping costs more) and worth the drive


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 3, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> There was a topic not too long ago saying that In-store pre-orders of the bundle have stopped.
> Here is it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66824-If-you-want-to-bundle-you-must-get-it-now
> 
> So I would keep the pre order even though I'll "miss" a day or two of playing.



Aw, that's a huge bummer.  I mean I suppose I can still go and check but this makes me pretty doubtful. I'll definitely keep my online preorder until i'm positive.



TamaMushroom said:


> I'd cancel the Online one and make it a In-Store Pre-Order. I honestly think that would allow you to get it the fastest, I wouldn't bank on them sending it out early.





BlooShroom said:


> Yeah I'd agree, then anytime after opening time on release day you can pick it up! It'll be less expensive(since 1-day shipping costs more) and worth the drive



Thanks guys, even though it seems like from that post above I won't be able to preorder in-store anymore...if I could, I totally would change it.  Thanks for your input though!

Edit: Is there any other actual store that's selling preorders of the bundle? I don't have to stick with Gamestop obviously but i'm doubtful that anywhere else will have it on release day...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Target has their displays ready to be set up


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 4, 2013)

Somehow the "Connect with others at anytime"-picture makes me soo excited... Reminds me of all the fun I had playing wild world with my online friends...
So soon!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 4, 2013)

This is not really New Leaf related, but... I saw the newest Brawl in the Family today, and...

http://brawlinthefamily.keenspot.com/


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> This is not really New Leaf related, but... I saw the newest Brawl in the Family today, and...
> 
> http://brawlinthefamily.keenspot.com/



Oh my god, I'm dying XD


----------



## aikatears (Jun 4, 2013)

New acnl video is up, on Nintendo YouTube channel. Soon very very soon


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 5, 2013)

I dreamed I bought New Leaf last night... The store manager even said to breathe deep into its glory...


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2013)

So... I went into GAME Newcastle today, and they confirmed my suspicions of only recieving enough copies to fulfill pre orders, because it's not a 'big release'...  

My advice? If you haven't pre ordered, do it NOW.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> At this time next week, I'll be playing it!



Good way to look at it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Campy said:


> _Just_ eleven days! Of course we'd rather have it on June 9th as well, but it's still really close. Don't let that five-days difference bother you!



You know, I wonder why they did it that way. I'm guessing to avoid stock issues maybe? Why doesn't it just release the same everywhere?


----------



## Octavia (Jun 6, 2013)

3 more days.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

Octavia said:


> 3 more days.



OH MY ****ING GOD.

I love you so much right now <3


----------



## bionic (Jun 6, 2013)

From Tumblr


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 6, 2013)

^ I imagine that person is a Gamestop employee or other retail. Nice.

Looking forward to playing it. I hope Amazon ships my copy soon. There's no way I'd get it by Sunday even if they shipped it today, but the sooner they ship it, the less time after release date I have to wait.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 6, 2013)

Sam said:


> So... I went into GAME Newcastle today, and they confirmed my suspicions of only recieving enough copies to fulfill pre orders, because it's not a 'big release'...
> 
> My advice? If you haven't pre ordered, do it NOW.



Not a big release!? GAME, you are being silly again! *^* They say that at my GAME and hey presto, when its launch day the game is sold out by lunch time! (Think it happened with Bioshock Infinate last time, I think.) :<


----------



## Martin (Jun 6, 2013)

That's so strange that some stores aren't making this priority! In Australia it's the most pre-ordered 3DS game, and the hype seems to be pretty high.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 6, 2013)

If Animal Crossing New Leaf is not a "big release", then I honestly don't know what is!
Since I am from Europe, I have to wait until Friday to get it... I did preorder it on Amazon, but canceled it because then it would only arrive on the 15th.. So I'm gonna head to the store right on Friday morning and cross my fingers that it will actually have New Leaf ('cause I live in a really small country, so I'm quite anxious)! I'm getting all paranoid and anxious that it won't be there, I guess that feeling will only vanish when I will finally hold it in my hands!


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 6, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> From Tumblr



(\(-0_'_0-)/) 「I must have the precious!」
It looks... so real. I must be dreaming.




oath2order said:


> OH MY ****ING GOD.
> 
> I love you so much right now <3



And no ocarina. Link, if you're around and not fighting Ganon or some other, please... use the ocarina Zelda gave you to bring happiness to this world.


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't really know any games that are really really popular in the UK apart from COD and Fifa, these are the only two games i've seen people get at a midnight release


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> From Tumblr



This is awesome!


----------



## Lyla (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so excited to play this!
I just pre-ordered my bf's copy. He said he's going to let me keep his bonus figurine so I'll have two ha. ^-^

This has been very good motivation to get my assignments all done, but it does distract me a lot too..
Doesn't feel real, we are actually going to play ACNL and not just speculate about it! Shocking.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> From Tumblr



i'm so excited i want to cry right now
it just doesnt feel real i cant believe that the game comes out on sunday <3


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 6, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> From Tumblr



That is the most beautiful thing I have seen in my entire life :') SO HAPPY


----------



## Bambi (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got my call from EBGAMES!  OMFG hearing her say "Just letting you know, your Animal Crossing comes out sunday!" 

I wanted to kiss her through the phone.... Is that wierd?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I wanted to kiss her through the phone.... Is that wierd?



It'd be weird seeing a pair of lips coming out of your phone...O_e


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a call from Gamestop ten minutes ago about my preorder. I screamed. Literally. 

54 hours. *Has bloodshot eyes*


----------



## Frosti (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm hoping i get my call tomorrow. . .


----------



## Klainette (Jun 6, 2013)

Paparazzo said:


> From Tumblr



hnnnggg. I wish I could take a look inside that guidebook.

I really should be calling nearby stores to see if anyone's selling it early, but at this point waiting a few more days seems like nothing @.@


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2013)

What a tease! Those game guides and game boxes look absolutely glorious to my tired eyes.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 6, 2013)

Am I dreaming, I must be dreaming.
It seemed like only yesterday we spent nearly two-three years waiting for the game to be released.
And now it's coming, slowly but surely. 

... I can hear angels' chorus and Uriel's jokes. Not so much as the funniest in the garrison, but I don't judge.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Am I dreaming, I must be dreaming.
> It seemed like only yesterday we spent nearly two-three years waiting for the game to be released.
> And now it's coming, slowly but surely.
> 
> ... I can hear angels' chorus and Uriel's jokes. Not so much as the funniest in the garrison, but I don't judge.



I'm sorry, but Uriel is dead.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm sorry, but Uriel is dead.


WHY MUST THE GOOD DIE YOUNG?!


----------



## Fame (Jun 7, 2013)

sorry guys but all the angels have fallen theres none left


----------



## Anna (Jun 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLye8QJqbAc


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm getting so desperate for this game. I actually called my GameStop to see if they had it out early, but they didn't. But the lady did say this; *"We're not sure how many extra copies we're gonna get after the initial sale, so if you haven't reserved one already I suggest you do."*
So if you're getting the physical version and haven't pre-ordered/reserved one yet, I suggest you do because it sounds like they're selling fast [based on the info from stores that broke the street date] and stores are getting limited copies.


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> I'm getting so desperate for this game.



me too. it's unbearable


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 7, 2013)

1 day, 8 hours and 13 minutes for digital >:0


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 7, 2013)

Did anyone receive their phone call from Gamestop, yet?


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Did anyone receive their phone call from Gamestop, yet?



I got my phone call yesterday


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

7 days of torture await me


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 7, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Did anyone receive their phone call from Gamestop, yet?



I wasn't home at the time, but my mom ended getting the call. I was actually hanging out with one of my friends who has the games preordered, and he got a call while I was with him. He technically got two calls because his girlfriend had her game preordered on his Gamestop account. We all started jumping around and yelling, "Three days, three days!"


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 7, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I wasn't home at the time, but my mom ended getting the call. I was actually hanging out with one of my friends who has the games preordered, and he got a call while I was with him. He technically got two calls because his girlfriend had her game preordered on his Gamestop account. We all started jumping around and yelling, "Three days, three days!"



I kinda live on the East Coast, in a small country town. I haven't received the call yet... You think I'll receive it tomorrow?

Or maybe they called while someone in my family was on the phone, and the line was busy.


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 7, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> I kinda live on the East Coast, in a small country town. I haven't received the call yet... You think I'll receive it tomorrow?
> 
> Or maybe they called while someone in my family was on the phone, and the line was busy.



It was probably that the line was busy, unless you called in your preorder.

You could always call them too and make sure that everything is okay.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 7, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> It was probably that the line was busy, unless you called in your preorder.
> 
> You could always call them too and make sure that everything is okay.



If I don't hear from them tomorrow morning, or afternoon, THEN I'll make the call. I really hope I won't have to resort to drastic measures.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 7, 2013)

What is this call from GameStop for? Is it only on the East Coast? And I don't get the digital release. When is digital released and when is physical released in USA, west coast? It's so confusing


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 7, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> What is this call from GameStop for? Is it only on the East Coast? And I don't get the digital release. When is digital released and when is physical released in USA, west coast? It's so confusing



I'm not on the East Coast, so I think it could be something that depends on your Gamestop. But generally a couple days before a game comes out, Gamestop will call you to remind you that you preordered. I'm not sure if all of them do this, but a lot of them do.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 7, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I'm not on the East Coast, so I think it could be something that depends on your Gamestop. But generally a couple days before a game comes out, Gamestop will call you to remind you that you preordered. I'm not sure if all of them do this, but a lot of them do.


My mom never got a call... I feel so excluded :3 Thank goodness. I thought that it was for some digital release that UK people are talking about.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 7, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I'm not on the East Coast, so I think it could be something that depends on your Gamestop. But generally a couple days before a game comes out, Gamestop will call you to remind you that you preordered. I'm not sure if all of them do this, but a lot of them do.



My Gamestop called last time I preordered. So, maybe they'll call tomorrow.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm just disappointed that digital will release earlier than physical? Is that really true? Nothing is making sense today. Whatever, as long as I actually get the game.


----------



## Martin (Jun 7, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm just disappointed that digital will release earlier than physical? Is that really true? Nothing is making sense today. Whatever, as long as I actually get the game.



Yes, the digital one is being released at Midnight, so unless there's a 24 hour store that will sell it, the digital game will be first.


----------



## Kabune (Jun 8, 2013)

Its approaching so fast! Im so glad that digital tecnically gets it first, even though the download will take forever. Thankfully i have nothing to do on sunday(because i will work in the yard all saturday.....), and will be playing all day long. I also hope to do some wifi stuff too.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2013)

Digital users ftw


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 8, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Digital users ftw


Yes. Much win for digital ^^ cant wait!!!


----------



## btetsola (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm new to this site but I'm a massive fan of Animal Crossing.  Europe (hence me) won't be getting ACNL until the 14th. I've just bought my 3DS for the game and I have zero animal crossing loving friends.  All Mayors welcome.  I'd love to see your towns, add me please or PM please 

Thx


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

My Amazon orders page finally says they are preparing the shipment. I have been checking it every few hours. Finally! Amazon thinks I'll get it sometime between the 14th and the 19th. Hope it's closer to the 14th.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 8, 2013)

Wowzer! Can't wait until midnight!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe I should just stand outside of Gamestop all day and gather streetpasses from AC fans going to buy the game...


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Maybe I should just stand outside of Gamestop all day and gather streetpasses from AC fans going to buy the game...



That's not a bad idea.


----------



## jPottie (Jun 8, 2013)

The nearest place by me is the mall, and it doesn't open until 12... so if I'm there for when it opens, hopefully I can get a copy & be home by 12:30... but then I work a night shift tonight, 3-11:30, so I will have to leave by 2:30 and I won't be home until like 12. T_T To top it off, I work nights Mon & Tues too. Sigh. Idk if I should even bother playing tomorrow, but, I can't pick it up and not play! I just hope only playing for a few hours here & there at first won't affect gameplay much.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 9, 2013)

3 hours and 11 minutes until I can pick up my physical copy from GameStop...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

5 minutes until I go to Target.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 9, 2013)

Nearly a few hours until BB opens. And a few more until I can go to get my copy.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

5 days until i get mine -.-'


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 9, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> 5 days until i get mine -.-'



Same here, but I know we can make it! It'll be friday before you know it!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 9, 2013)

I got an email yesterday saying that my copy has shipped!  Its estimated day of arrival is Wednesday!

YOU GUYS BETTER HAVE FUN FOR ME WHILE I'M WAITING.

I'll see you all later. I'm gonna stay away from the forums until then. xD It'll help keep me from getting anxious about it arriving. I'm gonna continue my spiriting though! :3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 9, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I got an email yesterday saying that my copy has shipped!  Its estimated day of arrival is Wednesday!



That's fantastic! Hope you have fun!

Amazon is now estimating my arrival date as Friday the 21st even though it got mailed out yesterday. What the heck. Mail from Amazon is never that slow. I expected mid-next week at the very latest (and of course hope for it sooner). I hope Amazon is just padding days in there. I don't want to wait 12 days.


----------



## Octavia (Jun 9, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I got an email yesterday saying that my copy has shipped!  Its estimated day of arrival is Wednesday!
> 
> YOU GUYS BETTER HAVE FUN FOR ME WHILE I'M WAITING.
> 
> I'll see you all later. I'm gonna stay away from the forums until then. xD It'll help keep me from getting anxious about it arriving. I'm gonna continue my spiriting though! :3



That's great news! It's not too long now. I'm trying to stay off the forums as well, but I can't resist this excitement everyone is having.


----------



## Fox (Jun 9, 2013)

Friday needs to hurry up. I need my NL fix!  \;o;/


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my copy!

AND MY TOWN FRUIT IS CHERRIES.... AGIAIN! *Blarg*


----------



## Lyla (Jun 9, 2013)

Now America has the game I'm like shaking with excitement.. 

I cannot wait to be playing this with my boyfriend on Friday!! He will only be able to speak to me through ACNL for the next few months.. haha


----------



## Anna (Jun 9, 2013)

Lyla said:


> Now America has the game I'm like shaking with excitement..
> 
> I cannot wait to be playing this with my boyfriend on Friday!! He will only be able to speak to me through ACNL for the next few months.. haha


Haha my boyfriend has never played animal crossing and im going to get him addicted mwahaha


----------



## Lyla (Jun 9, 2013)

Anna said:


> Haha my boyfriend has never played animal crossing and im going to get him addicted mwahaha


Mine has only played a bit on my gamecube and he really likes it! Its going to be really fun having him to play with. Good luck with getting him into the series, I'm sure it won't be difficult hah.


----------



## Joyce (Jun 9, 2013)

I caaaaaaaaaaaaan't stand the wait anymore. I'm going to stalk shops around here all week long, hoping one of them will sell it a bit earlier.  I know it's not long anymore now, but still, I'm so done with this waiting..


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

That moment when you see 40 of your friends online all playing New Leaf. :'D


----------



## bionic (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That moment when you see 40 of your friends online all playing New Leaf. :'D



wow


----------



## Fox (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That moment when you see 40 of your friends online all playing New Leaf. :'D




I think I only know 2-3 people that are getting it :/ Guess I'll have to find more friends on here, haha.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That moment when you see 40 of your friends online all playing New Leaf. :'D



That's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> That's pretty damn impressive.



I already invested 6 hours of my time into New Leaf, a 1/4th of my day. OMG, this is so not real.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my game at 2PM, paid off Nook, and collected almost half of Summer's bugs.
I got the net first and my town fruit is cherries. Of course.
Can't wait to play with you Europe!


----------

